# Christmas FREE Give Away...



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

My brother is here on LIL his screen name is *HAGCustoms*.</span>

*All you need to do is reply in this thread with what you would like the badge to read. Make sure the spelling is correct!!!
The contest will close on midnight (EST) November 28 and will be drawn on November 29. Winner will be contacted by pm and will be posted in this topic. *

*Sample pics of a badge and trim below:*


----------



## HAGCustoms (Oct 9, 2008)




----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

exclusive/Problemas


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

legions


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

i would take one that says either : Syked1 or LUX MTL

or Luxurious

p.s welcome to layitlow darin's brother


----------



## HAGCustoms (Oct 9, 2008)

Just wanted to introduce myself to LIL. I'm DTWIST's brother.
I do machining and engraving on the badges.
I can also do much more then just these small badges.
If any of you have ideas for something custom just PM me.
Brian


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HAGCustoms_@Oct 26 2008, 08:31 AM~11975272
> *Just wanted to introduce myself to LIL. I'm DTWIST's brother.
> I do machining and engraving on the badges.
> I can also do much more then just these small badges.
> ...


 :thumbsup: welcome to layitlow


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAGCustoms_@Oct 26 2008, 11:31 AM~11975272
> *Just wanted to introduce myself to LIL. I'm DTWIST's brother.
> I do machining and engraving on the badges.
> I can also do much more then just these small badges.
> ...


About time you got yer ass on here bro!!!


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

ARTISTICS/JUICY


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAGCustoms_@Oct 26 2008, 08:31 AM~11975272
> *Just wanted to introduce myself to LIL. I'm DTWIST's brother.
> I do machining and engraving on the badges.
> I can also do much more then just these small badges.
> ...


Welcome to layitlow


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

I want in on this :biggrin: 


TOPDOGS


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

EXCLUSIVE


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

i want one that says lil sux


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

BLVD KINGS.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAGCustoms_@Oct 26 2008, 11:31 AM~11975272
> *Just wanted to introduce myself to LIL. I'm DTWIST's brother.
> I do machining and engraving on the badges.
> I can also do much more then just these small badges.
> ...


Welcome to LIL Brian... keep the nice pieces coming  
I just wanted to say HI... no need to enter me into the drawing...


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

ill try my luck 


ageless


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HAGCustoms_@Oct 26 2008, 08:31 AM~11975272
> *Just wanted to introduce myself to LIL. I'm DTWIST's brother.
> I do machining and engraving on the badges.
> I can also do much more then just these small badges.
> ...


 :wave: I would like one that says Socios.


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

EXCLUSIVE :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

<------- my screen name please :biggrin:


----------



## Meeba (Jan 6, 2008)

I'll try too. how about Meeba ?


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

BOTY 09 :biggrin:


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

ChildisH?


----------



## RUBIO1987 (Oct 3, 2007)

OUR STYLE


----------



## 310low'n'slow (Mar 21, 2008)

THE DREAM :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

ARTISTICS


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

Clown'n


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

ARTISTICS


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

T
E
S
O
R
O
:biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

Double post


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

C    or    9  I cant decide
R          0
U          3
S
I
N


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

9
0
3


----------



## HAGCustoms (Oct 9, 2008)

Love the avatar EXCALIBUR!! :biggrin:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

R
I
D
I
N
G
L
O
W


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

SOCIOS uffin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:0


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

BAD NEWS


----------



## The ZONE (Jun 5, 2007)

THE ZONE


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Oct 26 2008, 12:41 PM~11975549
> *i want one that says lil sux
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
If your name gets pulled from the hat, thats what yer getting!! :biggrin: :rofl:


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

TOP DOGS


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 26 2008, 01:45 PM~11975843
> *BOTY 09 :biggrin:
> *


thats a bold move right there :0 but OK. :thumbsup:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

R.I.P. Bird


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Oct 26 2008, 05:51 PM~11977275
> *R.I.P. Bird
> *


 :thumbsup: not sure about the periods but that will work. :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Oct 26 2008, 02:59 PM~11977314
> *:thumbsup: not sure about the periods but that will work.  :biggrin:
> *


R I P Bird


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Oct 26 2008, 06:02 PM~11977329
> *R I P Bird
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

SKINNI

:biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

dirty


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

DARKNESS


----------



## ROLLERZ ONLY L.A. (Apr 19, 2008)

ROLLERZ


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAGCustoms_@Oct 26 2008, 04:23 PM~11976814
> *Love the avatar EXCALIBUR!! :biggrin:
> *


thanks.  
money is on the way soon.


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Oct 26 2008, 10:03 PM~11979143
> *thanks.
> money is on the way soon.
> *


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

i won :biggrin: jk luxurious


----------



## renus (Dec 18, 2005)

Old School :biggrin: welcome to lil


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

my son said spiderman


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

MINE SAID, GANGSTA


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

ARTISTICS


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

T.A 210


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

EMILIA


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

carnevil

or

lost souls

:biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

INNOCENCE


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

ELITE


----------



## 1SNOOPY (Apr 12, 2007)

ill enter 4 my sons bike n put "nathan" or "dadsbuddy" he just turned one n he already got a custom 12"bike


----------



## fusion1320 (Sep 7, 2008)

Can I get mine to say PINOY if I win


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

RO4LIFE


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Oct 26 2008, 04:49 PM~11977260
> *thats a bold move right there  :0  but OK.  :thumbsup:
> *


lol


----------



## fatdaddylv (Nov 14, 2007)

S
T
I
L
U
S
O

The name may have changed, however, I'm still USO!


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

ADRIAN


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

RO (with 2 dice) or Rollerz


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 27 2008, 04:33 PM~11985489
> *RO (with 2 dice)    or  Rollerz
> *


You can't enter, BEAT IT !!!! :twak: :buttkick:
































j/k but no dice!


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R+Oct 26 2008, 08:43 AM~11975305-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## HAGCustoms (Oct 9, 2008)

:0 ARTISTICS badge fresh off the mill today


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAGCustoms_@Oct 27 2008, 04:36 PM~11987195
> *:0 ARTISTICS badge fresh off the mill today
> *


RO 4LIFE how much?


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAGCustoms_@Oct 27 2008, 07:36 PM~11987195
> *:0 ARTISTICS badge fresh off the mill today
> *


sweet I'll come over and take a pic , seeing how your camera is dead!!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 27 2008, 04:39 PM~11987243
> *RO 4LIFE  how much?
> *


would be nice to have it for final wego tour show :biggrin:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 27 2008, 07:41 PM~11987271
> *would be nice to have it for final wego tour show :biggrin:
> *


For November 23, thats possible. :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Oct 27 2008, 04:42 PM~11987291
> *For November 23, thats possible.  :biggrin:
> *


yes sir. put some more d twist parts in texas


----------



## Mr Minnesota (Jan 31, 2005)

M
I
N
N
E
S
O
T
A


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAGCustoms_@Oct 27 2008, 04:36 PM~11987195
> *:0 ARTISTICS badge fresh off the mill today
> *


OH GOODY :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

SCHWINN





































J/K


M
E
X
I
K
A
N


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Oct 27 2008, 09:32 PM~11988652
> *SCHWINN
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 That would be cool, to bad Schwinn never made those, no big deal I'll make sure you get that made if you win!! :biggrin:


----------



## groundscrapingcustoms (Dec 8, 2007)

hey if i win i want mine to say "knuckles"


----------



## spcmata (Oct 1, 2008)

i want one that says :


M
A
T
A


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

51 replies so far!!


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

dtwist always haveing the best give aways


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Oct 27 2008, 10:20 PM~11989123
> *dtwist always haveing the best give aways
> *


 :biggrin: Love to take the credit but it was my brothers idea, I just threw in trim to spice it up!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Oct 27 2008, 09:20 PM~11989123
> *dtwist always haveing the best give aways
> *


*YES SIR and He actually gives them away! I got a twist spring last time. *


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 27 2008, 10:23 PM~11989161
> *YES SIR and He actually gives them away! I got a twist spring last time.
> *


*We don't mess around...period. *


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Oct 27 2008, 07:26 PM~11989207
> *We don't mess around...period.
> *


some of best quality welding ive seen on parts  very nice and at a very reasonble price


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Oct 27 2008, 10:30 PM~11989275
> *some of best quality welding ive seen on parts   very nice and at a very reasonble price
> *


thanks bro


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Would love one for my son's trike that says BABY


----------



## Pedalscraper22 (May 16, 2008)

H
A
V
A
N
A
:biggrin:


----------



## groundscrapingcustoms (Dec 8, 2007)

D-Twist is always on top of things and always puts out nothing but quality work and is some one you can trust and is a good friend to lots hell i evean have him in my will  

nice work on the badge's and trim and hey i got a new job so i can get some of the parts we have been talking about soon i hope


----------



## low4life68lac (Jun 20, 2006)

L
O
W
4
L
I
F
E


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAGCustoms_@Oct 27 2008, 04:36 PM~11987195
> *:0 ARTISTICS badge fresh off the mill today
> *


----------



## Lil_Rob00 (May 20, 2003)

A
F
T
E
R
M
A
T
H


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by recklesslifestyles_@Oct 27 2008, 10:51 PM~11989580
> *D-Twist is always on top of things and always puts out nothing but quality work and is some one you can trust and is a good friend to lots hell i even have him in my will
> 
> nice work on the badge's and trim and hey i got a new job so i can get some of the parts we have been talking about soon i hope
> *


:thumbsup: 

Thanks Kane and let me know when you are ready for the parts.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

1
9
0
4

:cheesy:


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 27 2008, 10:23 PM~11989161
> *YES SIR and He actually gives them away! I got a twist spring last time.
> *


a man of his word  .......YUp i got almost all the little trim peices ....
:biggrin:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Oct 28 2008, 11:34 AM~11995781
> *1
> 9
> 0
> ...


1
9
0
2


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

can we see the pics for THEE ARTISTICS badge ?


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

LOW TIMES


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Oct 27 2008, 09:38 PM~11988715
> *:0  That would be cool, to bad Schwinn never made those, no big deal I'll make sure you get that made if you win!!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## HAGCustoms (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Oct 28 2008, 02:24 PM~11996784
> *can we see the pics for THEE ARTISTICS badge ?
> *


I'll post a pic real soon, take a look back later.


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAGCustoms_@Oct 28 2008, 02:49 PM~11997085
> *I'll post a pic real soon, take a look back later.
> *


 :0


----------



## HAGCustoms (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Oct 28 2008, 02:24 PM~11996784
> *can we see the pics for THEE ARTISTICS badge ?
> *












:biggrin:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

:biggrin:  


*TTMFT*


----------



## Munchie (Nov 3, 2005)

icicle


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Oct 28 2008, 06:24 PM~11998088
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAGCustoms_@Oct 28 2008, 04:18 PM~11998018
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :0  :biggrin:


----------



## HAGCustoms (Oct 9, 2008)

Another badge for a friend in town. Flat black inset and satin finish aluminum more of a hot rod look.


----------



## Rare Jewell (Jul 2, 2008)

R
A
R
E
J
E
W
E
L


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

can you guys do it in old english?


----------



## HAGCustoms (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Oct 28 2008, 06:42 PM~11999473
> *can you guys do it in old english?
> *


I'm going to try one out tomorrow, but I'm thinking that there are so many lines the letters might get jumbled. But I will try one out.


----------



## M3NAC3 (Oct 23, 2008)

ARTISTICS


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAGCustoms_@Oct 28 2008, 09:10 PM~11999133
> *Another badge for a friend in town. Flat black inset and satin finish aluminum more of a hot rod look.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TWISM (Jan 7, 2005)

Hahaha another HAG on tha site , right arm bro ......... Good to see ya !

SCARFACE


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

ARTISTICS


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Oct 28 2008, 06:42 PM~11999473
> *can you guys do it in old english?
> *


X2


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Oct 28 2008, 04:24 PM~11998088
> *
> 
> 
> ...


" oh wow i wish i could get one for free "


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)




----------



## HAGCustoms (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TWISM_@Oct 28 2008, 07:57 PM~12000277
> *Hahaha another HAG on tha site , right arm bro ......... Good to see ya !
> 
> SCARFACE
> *


I have a special one in the works for you!!! :biggrin:


----------



## HAGCustoms (Oct 9, 2008)

Here is the cad drawing using Engravers Old English font. Badge for the Rollerz Only club.
To use all capital letters in this font really makes the word hard to read. 
Originally we just chose one font that was similar to the Schwinn font on the badges to keep the look more authentic and easy to read. But other fonts can be used within reason, no sense making a badge that you can't read!!!
I'll post a finished product in aluminum tonight.


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

try T.A like that .


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

TTT


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAGCustoms_@Oct 29 2008, 09:33 AM~12005073
> *Here is the cad drawing using Engravers Old English font. Badge for the Rollerz Only club.
> To use all capital letters in this font really makes the word hard to read.
> Originally we just chose one font that was similar to the Schwinn font on the badges to keep the look more authentic and easy to read. But other fonts can be used within reason, no sense making a badge that you can't read!!!
> ...


HOW MUCH FOR SOMETHING LIKE THAT?


----------



## HAGCustoms (Oct 9, 2008)

For something with 2 large letters and set of dice, it would be 40.00 + shipping.
I have 2 badges done - RO with dice and TA with dice.
My camera is shot, so Dtwist will be taking pictures for me.
Should be posted real soon.


----------



## IlDuce (Jan 16, 2007)

i would like one to say FXRS


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAGCustoms_@Oct 29 2008, 04:48 PM~12008890
> *For something with 2 large letters and set of dice, it would be 40.00 + shipping.
> I have 2 badges done - RO with dice and TA with dice.
> My camera is shot, so Dtwist will be taking pictures for me.
> ...


 :0


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAGCustoms_@Oct 29 2008, 07:48 PM~12008890
> *For something with 2 large letters and set of dice, it would be 40.00 + shipping.
> I have 2 badges done - RO with dice and TA with dice.
> My camera is shot, so Dtwist will be taking pictures for me.
> ...


*pics are in your photobucket!!*


----------



## HAGCustoms (Oct 9, 2008)




----------



## lowriderwiz (Sep 26, 2004)

those are pretty cool


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAGCustoms_@Oct 29 2008, 05:08 PM~12009077
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 IS this for THEE ARTISTICS ?? :0


----------



## HAGCustoms (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Oct 29 2008, 05:19 PM~12009206
> *IS this for THEE ARTISTICS ?? :0
> *


Yes, that was my intention.


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

hno: i think the dice is only a rollerz thing


----------



## HAGCustoms (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowriderwiz_@Oct 29 2008, 05:13 PM~12009139
> *those are pretty cool
> *


Rob is that you??


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ro one is tight


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Oct 29 2008, 05:31 PM~12009332
> *hno:  i  think the dice is only a rollerz thing
> *


i agree i just wanted the T.A and maby something in the middle. but i dont think the dice is not for us.like a crown or something cool for US .

sorry about the mix up .


----------



## HAGCustoms (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Oct 29 2008, 05:31 PM~12009332
> *hno:  i  think the dice is only a rollerz thing
> *


I think you are probably right but since it is not exactly like there logo, I thought I would have some fun with the dice. Rollin Snake Eyes again!!


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

SMURF


----------



## HAGCustoms (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Oct 29 2008, 05:35 PM~12009373
> *i agree i just wanted the T.A and maby something in the middle. but i dont think the dice is not for us.like a crown or something cool for US .
> 
> sorry about the mix up .
> *


If you give me a few days, I have been working on a crown to go in the middle. :0
Is the font OK?


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

thats some good detail .


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAGCustoms_@Oct 29 2008, 05:36 PM~12009382
> *I think you are probably right but since it is not exactly like there logo, I thought I would have some fun with the dice. Rollin Snake Eyes again!!
> *


OH i dint see that befor. but i think it would still be to close and i dont want any body to get mixd up 

the crown- is ther any outher club that uses it ?i think i would have to ask art .... but i would like something like that on mine.
the letters still came out good for old English.


----------



## HAGCustoms (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Oct 29 2008, 05:45 PM~12009466
> *OH i dint see that befor. but i think it would still be to close and i dont want any body to get mixd up
> 
> the crown- is ther any outher club that uses it ?i think i would have to ask art .... but i would like something like that on mine.
> ...


I know one club that uses a crown in there logo ROYAL RIDAZ.
The font is Engravers Old English a little different from Old English.
You can do a bunch of different looking crowns so they wouldn't be the same. :biggrin:


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

well for me ill take one - no doubt .


----------



## HAGCustoms (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Oct 29 2008, 05:51 PM~12009504
> *well for me ill take one - no doubt .
> *


I'll keep you in the loop and see if you like some of the designs I come up with.


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

i think majestics has a crown


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAGCustoms_@Oct 29 2008, 05:36 PM~12009382
> *I think you are probably right but since it is not exactly like there logo, I thought I would have some fun with the dice. Rollin Snake Eyes again!!
> *


the old english font goes good with our club but the dice i think it goes for rollerz, a crown would look better or maybe even a star for ARTISTICS :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:0


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAGCustoms_@Oct 29 2008, 05:54 PM~12009530
> *I'll keep you in the loop and see if you like some of the designs I come up with.
> *


SWEET.
the star dont sound bad i didnt think of that.(lets hope peeps dont think were EMO EEEEW) - :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HAGCustoms_@Oct 30 2008, 03:08 AM~12009077
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that is bad ass man that's mine right? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Oct 29 2008, 07:31 PM~12009332
> *hno:  i  think the dice is only a rollerz thing
> *


x2 I dont want to bite there style


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 30 2008, 05:39 AM~12010497
> *x2 I dont want to bite there style
> *


x3 I think the crown idea is good though.


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 29 2008, 10:34 PM~12010438
> *that is bad ass man that's mine right?  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: *NOW PAY UP SUCKA!!!!!!! *:biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I hope troy dont see this one.
hno:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D Twist+Oct 30 2008, 05:43 AM~12010539-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It won't matter I can use anything with that design I want on my own bikes.


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 29 2008, 10:43 PM~12010542
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Why there is no copyright infringement, its not even close to the real logo and there is only one!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Oct 30 2008, 05:45 AM~12010559
> *Why there is no copyright infringement, its not even close to the real logo and there is only one!
> *


Naw dont even think twice about it brotha.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 29 2008, 10:46 PM~12010570
> *Naw dont even think twice about it brotha.
> *


We're not worried one bit.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAGCustoms_@Oct 29 2008, 04:48 PM~12008890
> *For something with 2 large letters and set of dice, it would be 40.00 + shipping.
> I have 2 badges done - RO with dice and TA with dice.
> My camera is shot, so Dtwist will be taking pictures for me.
> ...


NAH IM STRAIGHT ABOUT THE DICE BUT ONE WITH 1904 IN OLD ENGLISH


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

man i been away for 5 days and good stuff pops up lol.

how about "stay true" 9 letters including the space.


----------



## HAGCustoms (Oct 9, 2008)

Sorry for hijacking this thread. All badge ideas and orders we will do with the *Custom Head Badges for Sale thread* if you can't wait to see if you win the draw at the end of November. We will keep this thread as a sign up for the contest only. 
Thanks all.


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAGCustoms_@Oct 30 2008, 10:33 AM~12013906
> *Sorry for hijacking this thread. All badge ideas and orders we will do with the Custom Head Badges for Sale thread if you can't wait to see if you win the draw at the end of November. We will keep this thread as a sign up for the contest only.
> Thanks all.
> *


*Any and all inquires not related to the contest, please post them in this topic:* 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=427434


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

My brother is here on LIL his screen name is *HAGCustoms*.</span>

*All you need to do is reply in this thread with what you would like the badge to read. Make sure the spelling is correct!!!
The contest will close on midnight (EST) November 28 and will be drawn on November 29. Winner will be contacted by pm and will be posted in this topic. *

*Sample pics of a badge and trim below:*


----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)

DALLAS


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

If this topic slows down we are talking about drawing the winner sooner.
*Let us know when everyone would like to see when it should be drawn.*


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

1
9
0
4


:biggrin:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Oct 31 2008, 01:01 PM~12025102
> *1
> 9
> 0
> ...


got you down already!! :biggrin:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Oct 31 2008, 09:34 AM~12023929
> *If this topic slows down we are talking about drawing the winner sooner.
> Let us know when everyone would like to see when it should be drawn.
> *


LETS DO IT NOW....


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Oct 31 2008, 10:08 AM~12025164
> *got you down already!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Oct 31 2008, 07:34 AM~12023929
> *If this topic slows down we are talking about drawing the winner sooner.
> Let us know when everyone would like to see when it should be drawn.
> *


i say wait to give people a chance since it is a gift


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Oct 31 2008, 03:44 PM~12026513
> *i say wait to give people a chance since it is a gift
> *


cool


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

what about .

C
5
0
9 or

C
o
n
t
a
g
i
o
u
s 10 letters?


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Oct 31 2008, 04:20 PM~12026895
> *what about .
> 
> C
> ...


9 is already pushing beyond the limit, sorry.


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

F
o
c
a
l
or
E
l 

G
o
r
d
o


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

can i change mine to SOFIA ? :happysad:


----------



## HAGCustoms (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Oct 31 2008, 10:06 PM~12030599
> *can i change mine to SOFIA ?  :happysad:
> *


Anything you want it to say, within the 9 letter limit.
We will be contacting the winner by PM, since some do have more than one request and to verify the spelling.


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Nov 1 2008, 01:00 AM~12030572
> *F
> o
> c
> ...



you want *FOCAL* or *EL GORDO *??


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

DALLAS
OR
OAK CLIFF
OR
D-TOWN


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

L
U
X
U
R
I
O
U
S


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

:0


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HAGCustoms_@Nov 1 2008, 07:09 AM~12031955
> *Anything you want it to say, within the 9 letter limit.
> We will be contacting the winner by PM, since some do have more than one request and to verify the spelling.
> *


----------



## sanjosecustomz (Oct 31, 2005)

u
c
e

l
i
f
e


----------



## Rusty193 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## aztecsoulz (Sep 21, 2008)

a
z
t
e
c
s
o
u
l 
:angel:


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Nov 1 2008, 11:06 AM~12032102
> *you want FOCAL or EL GORDO ??
> *


Focal :biggrin: my bad


----------



## chongo (Feb 5, 2007)

Lets See Ill Try 

P
U
D
G
I
E
6
1
9


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

TTT


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Nov 3 2008, 04:45 PM~12048797
> *TTT
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

My wife and I would like to Thank !!!! HAGCustoms (Brian), D-Twist (Darin) , for sending us this really cool looking Badge , can't wait to get it platted and on the bike


----------



## my daughter bike (Nov 4, 2008)

to say fatima


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)




----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

KNIGHTS
uffin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Nov 4 2008, 07:35 AM~12055203
> *My wife and I would like to Thank !!!! HAGCustoms (Brian), D-Twist (Darin) , for sending us this really cool looking Badge , can't wait to get it platted and on the bike
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

Enchanted

:nicoderm:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

S
O
T
E
L
O


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Nov 4 2008, 06:35 AM~12055203
> *My wife and I would like to Thank !!!! HAGCustoms (Brian), D-Twist (Darin) , for sending us this really cool looking Badge , can't wait to get it platted and on the bike
> 
> 
> ...


  RIP


----------



## HAGCustoms (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Nov 4 2008, 06:35 AM~12055203
> *My wife and I would like to Thank !!!! HAGCustoms (Brian), D-Twist (Darin) , for sending us this really cool looking Badge , can't wait to get it platted and on the bike
> 
> 
> ...




Glad you like it. :biggrin:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

TTT


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

LowerDinU


----------



## yillo (Aug 20, 2008)

El Valle


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by yillo_@Nov 6 2008, 01:37 PM~12081422
> *El Valle
> *


 :0


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

*Figured I had better list everyones name, I'm placing a number beside each name in the order they were posted. This way it'll be easier to draw a name, place all the numbers in a hat and pull one out.*

1. REC : EXCLUSIVE / PROBLEMAS
2. cadillac_pimpin : LEGIONS
3. syked1 : SKYED1 / LUX MTL /LUXURIOUS
4. BASH3R : ARTISTICS/JUICY 
5. MR.559 : TOPDOGS
6. lowlife-biker : EXCLUSIVE
7. hot$tuff5964 : LIL SUX 
8. 76'_SCHWINN : BLVD KINGS
9. lesstime : AGELESS
10. socios b.c. prez : SOCIOS
11. AMB1800 : EXCLUSIVE
12. JUSTDEEZ : JUSTDEEZ
13. Meeba : MEEBA
14. show-bound : BOTY 09
15. gizmo1 : ChildisH
16. OURSTYLE C.C. : OUR STYLE 
17. 310low'n'slow : THE DREAM
18. Artistics.TX : ARTISTICS
19. excalibur : CLOWN'N
20. 2lowsyn : ARTISTICS / T.A 210 
21. SADER20 : TESORO
22. Str8crazy80 : CRUSIN / 903
23. Stilo_RIDING_LOW : RIDINGLOW
24. POISON 831 : SOCIOS
25. bad news : BAD NEWS
26. The ZONE : The ZONE
27. bullet one : TOP DOGS
28. skinnischwinn : SKINNI
29. youcantfademe : DIRTY
30. 81.7.TX. : DARKNESS
31. ROLLERZ ONLY L.A. : ROLLERZ
32. luxuriousloc's : LUXURIOUS
33. renus : OLDSCHOOL
34. Sr.Castro : SPIDERMAN
35. 66wita6 : GANGSTA
36. FREAKY BEHAVIOR : ARTISTICS
37. og58pontiac : EMILIA 
38. chamuco61 : CARNEVIL / LOSTSOULS
39. FunkytownRoller : INNOCENCE
40. RAIDERSEQUAL : ELITE
41. 1SNOOPY : NATHAN / DADSBUDDY
42. fusion1320 : PINOY
43. SA ROLLERZ : RO4LIFE 
44. fatdaddylv : STILUSO
45. djrascal : ADRIAN
46. TonyO : ROLLERZ
47. Mr Minnesota : MINNESOTA
48. ON-DA-LOW PREZ : MEXIKAN
49. recklesslifestyles : KNUCKLES
50. spcmata : MATA
51. cashmoneyspeed : BABY
52. Pedalscraper22 : HAVANA
53. low4life68lac : LOW4LIFE
54. Lil_Rob00 : AFTERMATH
55. NINETEEN.O.FOUR : 1904
56. tatt2danny : LOWTIMES
57. Munchie : ICICLE
58. Rare Jewell : RAREJEWEL
59. M3NAC3 : ARTISTICS
60. TWISM : SCARFACE
61. casper805 : ARTISTICS
62. IlDuce : FXRS
63. impala65 : SMURF
64. mitchell26 : STAY TRUE
65. DALLAS-G : DALLAS
66. TwOtYme : C509
67. LowRider_69 : FOCAL
68. TEXASFINEST63 : DALLAS / OAK CLIFF / D-TOWN 
69. DSweet LuX : LUXURIOUS
70. sanjosecustomz : UCE LIFE
71. Rusty193 : RUSTY193
72. aztecsoulz : AZTECSOUL
73. chongo : PUDGIE619
74. my daughter bike : FATIMA
75. unique27 : KNIGHTS
76. knightsgirl19 : ENCHANTED
77. johnnys121 : SOTELO
78. LowerDinU : LowerDinU
79. yillo : El Valle


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

lets try and keep this on top till its drawling time, so peeps can see it and enter if they havent


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)




----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn+Nov 5 2008, 01:04 PM~12069961-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HAGCustoms (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Nov 7 2008, 02:42 AM~12088015
> * lets try and keep this on top till its drawling time, so peeps can see it and enter if they havent
> *


TTT


----------



## groundscrapingcustoms (Dec 8, 2007)

TTT for a good friend


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

:wow:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

*TTT for HAGCustoms!*


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt for the "Hag" bro's


----------



## HAGCustoms (Oct 9, 2008)

Thanks all for keeping us on top.  

So with that said TTT!!! :biggrin:


----------



## aztecsoulz (Sep 21, 2008)

:biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

Hell Yea got my lucky #=23


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

The draw is 20 days away, get your name in!  :biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)




----------



## HAGCustoms (Oct 9, 2008)

:wave: Just under 3 weeks left.
Tell all your club members to check this out and sign up.
I thought everybody jumped at something when it was offered for FREE.
TTT


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

I thought so to. TTT


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Add me to the list!!!!


"Wase One"

or 


"Outta Time" if it fits.


----------



## imp63ss (Feb 10, 2004)

D
E
C
O
T
O

:biggrin:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

*Figured I had better list everyones name, I'm placing a number beside each name in the order they were posted. This way it'll be easier to draw a name, place all the numbers in a hat and pull one out.*

1. REC : EXCLUSIVE / PROBLEMAS
2. cadillac_pimpin : LEGIONS
3. syked1 : SKYED1 / LUX MTL /LUXURIOUS
4. BASH3R : ARTISTICS/JUICY 
5. MR.559 : TOPDOGS
6. lowlife-biker : EXCLUSIVE
7. hot$tuff5964 : LIL SUX 
8. 76'_SCHWINN : BLVD KINGS
9. lesstime : AGELESS
10. socios b.c. prez : SOCIOS
11. AMB1800 : EXCLUSIVE
12. JUSTDEEZ : JUSTDEEZ
13. Meeba : MEEBA
14. show-bound : BOTY 09
15. gizmo1 : ChildisH
16. OURSTYLE C.C. : OUR STYLE 
17. 310low'n'slow : THE DREAM
18. Artistics.TX : ARTISTICS
19. excalibur : CLOWN'N
20. 2lowsyn : ARTISTICS / T.A 210 
21. SADER20 : TESORO
22. Str8crazy80 : CRUSIN / 903
23. Stilo_RIDING_LOW : RIDINGLOW
24. POISON 831 : SOCIOS
25. bad news : BAD NEWS
26. The ZONE : The ZONE
27. bullet one : TOP DOGS
28. skinnischwinn : SKINNI
29. youcantfademe : DIRTY
30. 81.7.TX. : DARKNESS
31. ROLLERZ ONLY L.A. : ROLLERZ
32. luxuriousloc's : LUXURIOUS
33. renus : OLDSCHOOL
34. Sr.Castro : SPIDERMAN
35. 66wita6 : GANGSTA
36. FREAKY BEHAVIOR : ARTISTICS
37. og58pontiac : EMILIA 
38. chamuco61 : CARNEVIL / LOSTSOULS
39. FunkytownRoller : INNOCENCE
40. RAIDERSEQUAL : ELITE
41. 1SNOOPY : NATHAN / DADSBUDDY
42. fusion1320 : PINOY
43. SA ROLLERZ : RO4LIFE 
44. fatdaddylv : STILUSO
45. djrascal : ADRIAN
46. TonyO : ROLLERZ
47. Mr Minnesota : MINNESOTA
48. ON-DA-LOW PREZ : MEXIKAN
49. recklesslifestyles : KNUCKLES
50. spcmata : MATA
51. cashmoneyspeed : BABY
52. Pedalscraper22 : HAVANA
53. low4life68lac : LOW4LIFE
54. Lil_Rob00 : AFTERMATH
55. NINETEEN.O.FOUR : 1904
56. tatt2danny : LOWTIMES
57. Munchie : ICICLE
58. Rare Jewell : RAREJEWEL
59. M3NAC3 : ARTISTICS
60. TWISM : SCARFACE
61. casper805 : ARTISTICS
62. IlDuce : FXRS
63. impala65 : SMURF
64. mitchell26 : STAY TRUE
65. DALLAS-G : DALLAS
66. TwOtYme : C509
67. LowRider_69 : FOCAL
68. TEXASFINEST63 : DALLAS / OAK CLIFF / D-TOWN 
69. DSweet LuX : LUXURIOUS
70. sanjosecustomz : UCE LIFE
71. Rusty193 : RUSTY193
72. aztecsoulz : AZTECSOUL
73. chongo : PUDGIE619
74. my daughter bike : FATIMA
75. unique27 : KNIGHTS
76. knightsgirl19 : ENCHANTED
77. johnnys121 : SOTELO
78. LowerDinU : LowerDinU
79. yillo : El Valle
80. tRiCk oR tReAt 2 : WASE ONE / OUTTATIME
81. imp63ss : DECOTO
82. D-ice69 : D-Ice


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

im going to put in D-ice69 - D-Ice
since he probably hasnt seen this yet


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Nov 10 2008, 04:59 PM~12114788
> *im going to put in D-ice69 -  D-Ice
> since he probably hasnt seen this yet
> *


No prob, I updated the list!


----------



## bigbearlocos (Oct 8, 2005)

*Ol' Skool *or *Ol Skool * for my old school trike.


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

1. REC : EXCLUSIVE / PROBLEMAS
2. cadillac_pimpin : LEGIONS
3. syked1 : SKYED1 / LUX MTL /LUXURIOUS
4. BASH3R : ARTISTICS/JUICY 
5. MR.559 : TOPDOGS
6. lowlife-biker : EXCLUSIVE
7. hot$tuff5964 : LIL SUX 
8. 76'_SCHWINN : BLVD KINGS
9. lesstime : AGELESS
10. socios b.c. prez : SOCIOS
11. AMB1800 : EXCLUSIVE
12. JUSTDEEZ : JUSTDEEZ
13. Meeba : MEEBA
14. show-bound : BOTY 09
15. gizmo1 : ChildisH
16. OURSTYLE C.C. : OUR STYLE 
17. 310low'n'slow : THE DREAM
18. Artistics.TX : ARTISTICS
19. excalibur : CLOWN'N
20. 2lowsyn : ARTISTICS / T.A 210 
21. SADER20 : TESORO
22. Str8crazy80 : CRUSIN / 903
23. Stilo_RIDING_LOW : RIDINGLOW
24. POISON 831 : SOCIOS
25. bad news : BAD NEWS
26. The ZONE : The ZONE
27. bullet one : TOP DOGS
28. skinnischwinn : SKINNI
29. youcantfademe : DIRTY
30. 81.7.TX. : DARKNESS
31. ROLLERZ ONLY L.A. : ROLLERZ
32. luxuriousloc's : LUXURIOUS
33. renus : OLDSCHOOL
34. Sr.Castro : SPIDERMAN
35. 66wita6 : GANGSTA
36. FREAKY BEHAVIOR : ARTISTICS
37. og58pontiac : EMILIA 
38. chamuco61 : CARNEVIL / LOSTSOULS
39. FunkytownRoller : INNOCENCE
40. RAIDERSEQUAL : ELITE
41. 1SNOOPY : NATHAN / DADSBUDDY
42. fusion1320 : PINOY
43. SA ROLLERZ : RO4LIFE 
44. fatdaddylv : STILUSO
45. djrascal : ADRIAN
46. TonyO : ROLLERZ
47. Mr Minnesota : MINNESOTA
48. ON-DA-LOW PREZ : MEXIKAN
49. recklesslifestyles : KNUCKLES
50. spcmata : MATA
51. cashmoneyspeed : BABY
52. Pedalscraper22 : HAVANA
53. low4life68lac : LOW4LIFE
54. Lil_Rob00 : AFTERMATH
55. NINETEEN.O.FOUR : 1904
56. tatt2danny : LOWTIMES
57. Munchie : ICICLE
58. Rare Jewell : RAREJEWEL
59. M3NAC3 : ARTISTICS
60. TWISM : SCARFACE
61. casper805 : ARTISTICS
62. IlDuce : FXRS
63. impala65 : SMURF
64. mitchell26 : STAY TRUE
65. DALLAS-G : DALLAS
66. TwOtYme : C509
67. LowRider_69 : FOCAL
68. TEXASFINEST63 : DALLAS / OAK CLIFF / D-TOWN 
69. DSweet LuX : LUXURIOUS
70. sanjosecustomz : UCE LIFE
71. Rusty193 : RUSTY193
72. aztecsoulz : AZTECSOUL
73. chongo : PUDGIE619
74. my daughter bike : FATIMA
75. unique27 : KNIGHTS
76. knightsgirl19 : ENCHANTED
77. johnnys121 : SOTELO
78. LowerDinU : LowerDinU
79. yillo : El Valle
80. tRiCk oR tReAt 2 : WASE ONE / OUTTATIME
81. imp63ss : DECOTO
82. D-ice69 : D-Ice
83. bigbearlocos : OL SKOOL


----------



## HAGCustoms (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigbearlocos_@Nov 10 2008, 05:34 PM~12116311
> *Ol' Skool  or  Ol Skool      for my old school trike.
> *


This badge would look good in the Rat Fink font I have like the one I did for TOO KOOL :thumbsup:


----------



## HAGCustoms (Oct 9, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## HAGCustoms (Oct 9, 2008)

TTT again


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

*83 entries

16 days left to enter!*


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

im going to make a new screen name and enter twice. lol jk


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Nov 12 2008, 09:24 PM~12139744
> *im going to make a new screen name and enter twice. lol jk
> *


prob already been done! :0


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

TTT


----------



## mrtinman (Apr 29, 2006)

Can you add mine: badge to say Tinman's Thank you...


----------



## somerstyle (Dec 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Oct 26 2008, 10:01 AM~11975367
> *I want in on this :biggrin:
> TOPDOGS
> *


me too 
*puppylove*


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

1. REC : EXCLUSIVE / PROBLEMAS
2. cadillac_pimpin : LEGIONS
3. syked1 : SKYED1 / LUX MTL /LUXURIOUS
4. BASH3R : ARTISTICS/JUICY 
5. MR.559 : TOPDOGS
6. lowlife-biker : EXCLUSIVE
7. hot$tuff5964 : LIL SUX 
8. 76'_SCHWINN : BLVD KINGS
9. lesstime : AGELESS
10. socios b.c. prez : SOCIOS
11. AMB1800 : EXCLUSIVE
12. JUSTDEEZ : JUSTDEEZ
13. Meeba : MEEBA
14. show-bound : BOTY 09
15. gizmo1 : ChildisH
16. OURSTYLE C.C. : OUR STYLE 
17. 310low'n'slow : THE DREAM
18. Artistics.TX : ARTISTICS
19. excalibur : CLOWN'N
20. 2lowsyn : ARTISTICS / T.A 210 
21. SADER20 : TESORO
22. Str8crazy80 : CRUSIN / 903
23. Stilo_RIDING_LOW : RIDINGLOW
24. POISON 831 : SOCIOS
25. bad news : BAD NEWS
26. The ZONE : The ZONE
27. bullet one : TOP DOGS
28. skinnischwinn : SKINNI
29. youcantfademe : DIRTY
30. 81.7.TX. : DARKNESS
31. ROLLERZ ONLY L.A. : ROLLERZ
32. luxuriousloc's : LUXURIOUS
33. renus : OLDSCHOOL
34. Sr.Castro : SPIDERMAN
35. 66wita6 : GANGSTA
36. FREAKY BEHAVIOR : ARTISTICS
37. og58pontiac : EMILIA 
38. chamuco61 : CARNEVIL / LOSTSOULS
39. FunkytownRoller : INNOCENCE
40. RAIDERSEQUAL : ELITE
41. 1SNOOPY : NATHAN / DADSBUDDY
42. fusion1320 : PINOY
43. SA ROLLERZ : RO4LIFE 
44. fatdaddylv : STILUSO
45. djrascal : ADRIAN
46. TonyO : ROLLERZ
47. Mr Minnesota : MINNESOTA
48. ON-DA-LOW PREZ : MEXIKAN
49. recklesslifestyles : KNUCKLES
50. spcmata : MATA
51. cashmoneyspeed : BABY
52. Pedalscraper22 : HAVANA
53. low4life68lac : LOW4LIFE
54. Lil_Rob00 : AFTERMATH
55. NINETEEN.O.FOUR : 1904
56. tatt2danny : LOWTIMES
57. Munchie : ICICLE
58. Rare Jewell : RAREJEWEL
59. M3NAC3 : ARTISTICS
60. TWISM : SCARFACE
61. casper805 : ARTISTICS
62. IlDuce : FXRS
63. impala65 : SMURF
64. mitchell26 : STAY TRUE
65. DALLAS-G : DALLAS
66. TwOtYme : C509
67. LowRider_69 : FOCAL
68. TEXASFINEST63 : DALLAS / OAK CLIFF / D-TOWN 
69. DSweet LuX : LUXURIOUS
70. sanjosecustomz : UCE LIFE
71. Rusty193 : RUSTY193
72. aztecsoulz : AZTECSOUL
73. chongo : PUDGIE619
74. my daughter bike : FATIMA
75. unique27 : KNIGHTS
76. knightsgirl19 : ENCHANTED
77. johnnys121 : SOTELO
78. LowerDinU : LowerDinU
79. yillo : El Valle
80. tRiCk oR tReAt 2 : WASE ONE / OUTTATIME
81. imp63ss : DECOTO
82. D-ice69 : D-Ice
83. bigbearlocos : OL SKOOL
84. mrtinman : TINMANS
85. somerstyle : PUPPYLOVE


----------



## HAGCustoms (Oct 9, 2008)

TGIF


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAGCustoms_@Nov 14 2008, 07:37 AM~12154434
> *TGIF
> *


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

FAMILIA


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

1. REC : EXCLUSIVE / PROBLEMAS
2. cadillac_pimpin : LEGIONS
3. syked1 : SKYED1 / LUX MTL /LUXURIOUS
4. BASH3R : ARTISTICS/JUICY 
5. MR.559 : TOPDOGS
6. lowlife-biker : EXCLUSIVE
7. hot$tuff5964 : LIL SUX 
8. 76'_SCHWINN : BLVD KINGS
9. lesstime : AGELESS
10. socios b.c. prez : SOCIOS
11. AMB1800 : EXCLUSIVE
12. JUSTDEEZ : JUSTDEEZ
13. Meeba : MEEBA
14. show-bound : BOTY 09
15. gizmo1 : ChildisH
16. OURSTYLE C.C. : OUR STYLE 
17. 310low'n'slow : THE DREAM
18. Artistics.TX : ARTISTICS
19. excalibur : CLOWN'N
20. 2lowsyn : ARTISTICS / T.A 210 
21. SADER20 : TESORO
22. Str8crazy80 : CRUSIN / 903
23. Stilo_RIDING_LOW : RIDINGLOW
24. POISON 831 : SOCIOS
25. bad news : BAD NEWS
26. The ZONE : The ZONE
27. bullet one : TOP DOGS
28. skinnischwinn : SKINNI
29. youcantfademe : DIRTY
30. 81.7.TX. : DARKNESS
31. ROLLERZ ONLY L.A. : ROLLERZ
32. luxuriousloc's : LUXURIOUS
33. renus : OLDSCHOOL
34. Sr.Castro : SPIDERMAN
35. 66wita6 : GANGSTA
36. FREAKY BEHAVIOR : ARTISTICS
37. og58pontiac : EMILIA 
38. chamuco61 : CARNEVIL / LOSTSOULS
39. FunkytownRoller : INNOCENCE
40. RAIDERSEQUAL : ELITE
41. 1SNOOPY : NATHAN / DADSBUDDY
42. fusion1320 : PINOY
43. SA ROLLERZ : RO4LIFE 
44. fatdaddylv : STILUSO
45. djrascal : ADRIAN
46. TonyO : ROLLERZ
47. Mr Minnesota : MINNESOTA
48. ON-DA-LOW PREZ : MEXIKAN
49. recklesslifestyles : KNUCKLES
50. spcmata : MATA
51. cashmoneyspeed : BABY
52. Pedalscraper22 : HAVANA
53. low4life68lac : LOW4LIFE
54. Lil_Rob00 : AFTERMATH
55. NINETEEN.O.FOUR : 1904
56. tatt2danny : LOWTIMES
57. Munchie : ICICLE
58. Rare Jewell : RAREJEWEL
59. M3NAC3 : ARTISTICS
60. TWISM : SCARFACE
61. casper805 : ARTISTICS
62. IlDuce : FXRS
63. impala65 : SMURF
64. mitchell26 : STAY TRUE
65. DALLAS-G : DALLAS
66. TwOtYme : C509
67. LowRider_69 : FOCAL
68. TEXASFINEST63 : DALLAS / OAK CLIFF / D-TOWN 
69. DSweet LuX : LUXURIOUS
70. sanjosecustomz : UCE LIFE
71. Rusty193 : RUSTY193
72. aztecsoulz : AZTECSOUL
73. chongo : PUDGIE619
74. my daughter bike : FATIMA
75. unique27 : KNIGHTS
76. knightsgirl19 : ENCHANTED
77. johnnys121 : SOTELO
78. LowerDinU : LowerDinU
79. yillo : El Valle
80. tRiCk oR tReAt 2 : WASE ONE / OUTTATIME
81. imp63ss : DECOTO
82. D-ice69 : D-Ice
83. bigbearlocos : OL SKOOL
84. mrtinman : TINMANS
85. somerstyle : PUPPYLOVE
86. 68 CHEVY : FAMILIA


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Nov 14 2008, 10:33 AM~12155961
> *1.  REC  : EXCLUSIVE / PROBLEMAS
> 2.  cadillac_pimpin : LEGIONS
> 3.  syked1 : SKYED1 / LUX MTL /LUXURIOUS
> ...


clown confution--- Socios


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

1. REC : EXCLUSIVE / PROBLEMAS
2. cadillac_pimpin : LEGIONS
3. syked1 : SKYED1 / LUX MTL /LUXURIOUS
4. BASH3R : ARTISTICS/JUICY 
5. MR.559 : TOPDOGS
6. lowlife-biker : EXCLUSIVE
7. hot$tuff5964 : LIL SUX 
8. 76'_SCHWINN : BLVD KINGS
9. lesstime : AGELESS
10. socios b.c. prez : SOCIOS
11. AMB1800 : EXCLUSIVE
12. JUSTDEEZ : JUSTDEEZ
13. Meeba : MEEBA
14. show-bound : BOTY 09
15. gizmo1 : ChildisH
16. OURSTYLE C.C. : OUR STYLE 
17. 310low'n'slow : THE DREAM
18. Artistics.TX : ARTISTICS
19. excalibur : CLOWN'N
20. 2lowsyn : ARTISTICS / T.A 210 
21. SADER20 : TESORO
22. Str8crazy80 : CRUSIN / 903
23. Stilo_RIDING_LOW : RIDINGLOW
24. POISON 831 : SOCIOS
25. bad news : BAD NEWS
26. The ZONE : The ZONE
27. bullet one : TOP DOGS
28. skinnischwinn : SKINNI
29. youcantfademe : DIRTY
30. 81.7.TX. : DARKNESS
31. ROLLERZ ONLY L.A. : ROLLERZ
32. luxuriousloc's : LUXURIOUS
33. renus : OLDSCHOOL
34. Sr.Castro : SPIDERMAN
35. 66wita6 : GANGSTA
36. FREAKY BEHAVIOR : ARTISTICS
37. og58pontiac : EMILIA 
38. chamuco61 : CARNEVIL / LOSTSOULS
39. FunkytownRoller : INNOCENCE
40. RAIDERSEQUAL : ELITE
41. 1SNOOPY : NATHAN / DADSBUDDY
42. fusion1320 : PINOY
43. SA ROLLERZ : RO4LIFE 
44. fatdaddylv : STILUSO
45. djrascal : ADRIAN
46. TonyO : ROLLERZ
47. Mr Minnesota : MINNESOTA
48. ON-DA-LOW PREZ : MEXIKAN
49. recklesslifestyles : KNUCKLES
50. spcmata : MATA
51. cashmoneyspeed : BABY
52. Pedalscraper22 : HAVANA
53. low4life68lac : LOW4LIFE
54. Lil_Rob00 : AFTERMATH
55. NINETEEN.O.FOUR : 1904
56. tatt2danny : LOWTIMES
57. Munchie : ICICLE
58. Rare Jewell : RAREJEWEL
59. M3NAC3 : ARTISTICS
60. TWISM : SCARFACE
61. casper805 : ARTISTICS
62. IlDuce : FXRS
63. impala65 : SMURF
64. mitchell26 : STAY TRUE
65. DALLAS-G : DALLAS
66. TwOtYme : C509
67. LowRider_69 : FOCAL
68. TEXASFINEST63 : DALLAS / OAK CLIFF / D-TOWN 
69. DSweet LuX : LUXURIOUS
70. sanjosecustomz : UCE LIFE
71. Rusty193 : RUSTY193
72. aztecsoulz : AZTECSOUL
73. chongo : PUDGIE619
74. my daughter bike : FATIMA
75. unique27 : KNIGHTS
76. knightsgirl19 : ENCHANTED
77. johnnys121 : SOTELO
78. LowerDinU : LowerDinU
79. yillo : El Valle
80. tRiCk oR tReAt 2 : WASE ONE / OUTTATIME
81. imp63ss : DECOTO
82. D-ice69 : D-Ice
83. bigbearlocos : OL SKOOL
84. mrtinman : TINMANS
85. somerstyle : PUPPYLOVE
86. 68 CHEVY : FAMILIA
87. Clown confution : SOCIOS
88. ShotCallers O.C. : ANGELS


----------



## 1SNOOPY (Apr 12, 2007)

can i enter for my lil bro hes in bootcamp for tha marines n wil be bak in about a week, his screen name is shotcallers oc n i think he would like it to say Angels :cheesy:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1SNOOPY_@Nov 14 2008, 02:28 PM~12157062
> *can i enter for my lil bro hes in bootcamp for tha marines n wil be bak in about a week, his screen name is shotcallers oc n i think he would like it to say Angels :cheesy:
> *


That is not a problem, considering the situation! SEMPER FI !!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)




----------



## HAGCustoms (Oct 9, 2008)

Can we break a hundred entries before the deadline?????? :ugh:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAGCustoms_@Nov 15 2008, 09:52 AM~12163929
> *Can we break a hundred entries before the deadline?????? :ugh:
> *


need 12 more to 100 :biggrin: 

14 days until the draw.


----------



## HAGCustoms (Oct 9, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## MR X (Jul 18, 2005)

WESTBARRIO  :biggrin:


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Nov 15 2008, 03:47 PM~12166253
> *14 days until the draw.
> *


oh goodie :cheesy:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR X_@Nov 16 2008, 01:48 PM~12171475
> *WESTBARRIO    :biggrin:
> *


*Too many letters bro, 9 is the max.*


----------



## MR X (Jul 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Nov 16 2008, 11:40 PM~12172452
> *Too many letters bro, 9 is the max.
> *


ok,so MISTERX


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

1. REC : EXCLUSIVE / PROBLEMAS
2. cadillac_pimpin : LEGIONS
3. syked1 : SKYED1 / LUX MTL /LUXURIOUS
4. BASH3R : ARTISTICS/JUICY 
5. MR.559 : TOPDOGS
6. lowlife-biker : EXCLUSIVE
7. hot$tuff5964 : LIL SUX 
8. 76'_SCHWINN : BLVD KINGS
9. lesstime : AGELESS
10. socios b.c. prez : SOCIOS
11. AMB1800 : EXCLUSIVE
12. JUSTDEEZ : JUSTDEEZ
13. Meeba : MEEBA
14. show-bound : BOTY 09
15. gizmo1 : ChildisH
16. OURSTYLE C.C. : OUR STYLE 
17. 310low'n'slow : THE DREAM
18. Artistics.TX : ARTISTICS
19. excalibur : CLOWN'N
20. 2lowsyn : ARTISTICS / T.A 210 
21. SADER20 : TESORO
22. Str8crazy80 : CRUSIN / 903
23. Stilo_RIDING_LOW : RIDINGLOW
24. POISON 831 : SOCIOS
25. bad news : BAD NEWS
26. The ZONE : The ZONE
27. bullet one : TOP DOGS
28. skinnischwinn : SKINNI
29. youcantfademe : DIRTY
30. 81.7.TX. : DARKNESS
31. ROLLERZ ONLY L.A. : ROLLERZ
32. luxuriousloc's : LUXURIOUS
33. renus : OLDSCHOOL
34. Sr.Castro : SPIDERMAN
35. 66wita6 : GANGSTA
36. FREAKY BEHAVIOR : ARTISTICS
37. og58pontiac : EMILIA 
38. chamuco61 : CARNEVIL / LOSTSOULS
39. FunkytownRoller : INNOCENCE
40. RAIDERSEQUAL : ELITE
41. 1SNOOPY : NATHAN / DADSBUDDY
42. fusion1320 : PINOY
43. SA ROLLERZ : RO4LIFE 
44. fatdaddylv : STILUSO
45. djrascal : ADRIAN
46. TonyO : ROLLERZ
47. Mr Minnesota : MINNESOTA
48. ON-DA-LOW PREZ : MEXIKAN
49. recklesslifestyles : KNUCKLES
50. spcmata : MATA
51. cashmoneyspeed : BABY
52. Pedalscraper22 : HAVANA
53. low4life68lac : LOW4LIFE
54. Lil_Rob00 : AFTERMATH
55. NINETEEN.O.FOUR : 1904
56. tatt2danny : LOWTIMES
57. Munchie : ICICLE
58. Rare Jewell : RAREJEWEL
59. M3NAC3 : ARTISTICS
60. TWISM : SCARFACE
61. casper805 : ARTISTICS
62. IlDuce : FXRS
63. impala65 : SMURF
64. mitchell26 : STAY TRUE
65. DALLAS-G : DALLAS
66. TwOtYme : C509
67. LowRider_69 : FOCAL
68. TEXASFINEST63 : DALLAS / OAK CLIFF / D-TOWN 
69. DSweet LuX : LUXURIOUS
70. sanjosecustomz : UCE LIFE
71. Rusty193 : RUSTY193
72. aztecsoulz : AZTECSOUL
73. chongo : PUDGIE619
74. my daughter bike : FATIMA
75. unique27 : KNIGHTS
76. knightsgirl19 : ENCHANTED
77. johnnys121 : SOTELO
78. LowerDinU : LowerDinU
79. yillo : El Valle
80. tRiCk oR tReAt 2 : WASE ONE / OUTTATIME
81. imp63ss : DECOTO
82. D-ice69 : D-Ice
83. bigbearlocos : OL SKOOL
84. mrtinman : TINMANS
85. somerstyle : PUPPYLOVE
86. 68 CHEVY : FAMILIA
87. Clown confution : SOCIOS
88. ShotCallers O.C. : ANGELS
89. MR X : MISTERX
90. 73monte : KNIGHTS15


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

KNIGHTS15


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

TTT for 100 entries


----------



## HAGCustoms (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Nov 17 2008, 07:01 PM~12184695
> *TTT for 100 entries
> *


Thanks Str8crazy80, Only 10 more entries to hit 100


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

1. REC : EXCLUSIVE / PROBLEMAS
2. cadillac_pimpin : LEGIONS
3. syked1 : SKYED1 / LUX MTL /LUXURIOUS
4. BASH3R : ARTISTICS/JUICY 
5. MR.559 : TOPDOGS
6. lowlife-biker : EXCLUSIVE
7. hot$tuff5964 : LIL SUX 
8. 76'_SCHWINN : BLVD KINGS
9. lesstime : AGELESS
10. socios b.c. prez : SOCIOS
11. AMB1800 : EXCLUSIVE
12. JUSTDEEZ : JUSTDEEZ
13. Meeba : MEEBA
14. show-bound : BOTY 09
15. gizmo1 : ChildisH
16. OURSTYLE C.C. : OUR STYLE 
17. 310low'n'slow : THE DREAM
18. Artistics.TX : ARTISTICS
19. excalibur : CLOWN'N
20. 2lowsyn : ARTISTICS / T.A 210 
21. SADER20 : TESORO
22. Str8crazy80 : CRUSIN / 903
23. Stilo_RIDING_LOW : RIDINGLOW
24. POISON 831 : SOCIOS
25. bad news : BAD NEWS
26. The ZONE : The ZONE
27. bullet one : TOP DOGS
28. skinnischwinn : SKINNI
29. youcantfademe : DIRTY
30. 81.7.TX. : DARKNESS
31. ROLLERZ ONLY L.A. : ROLLERZ
32. luxuriousloc's : LUXURIOUS
33. renus : OLDSCHOOL
34. Sr.Castro : SPIDERMAN
35. 66wita6 : GANGSTA
36. FREAKY BEHAVIOR : ARTISTICS
37. og58pontiac : EMILIA 
38. chamuco61 : CARNEVIL / LOSTSOULS
39. FunkytownRoller : INNOCENCE
40. RAIDERSEQUAL : ELITE
41. 1SNOOPY : NATHAN / DADSBUDDY
42. fusion1320 : PINOY
43. SA ROLLERZ : RO4LIFE 
44. fatdaddylv : STILUSO
45. djrascal : ADRIAN
46. TonyO : ROLLERZ
47. Mr Minnesota : MINNESOTA
48. ON-DA-LOW PREZ : MEXIKAN
49. recklesslifestyles : KNUCKLES
50. spcmata : MATA
51. cashmoneyspeed : BABY
52. Pedalscraper22 : HAVANA
53. low4life68lac : LOW4LIFE
54. Lil_Rob00 : AFTERMATH
55. NINETEEN.O.FOUR : 1904
56. tatt2danny : LOWTIMES
57. Munchie : ICICLE
58. Rare Jewell : RAREJEWEL
59. M3NAC3 : ARTISTICS
60. TWISM : SCARFACE
61. casper805 : ARTISTICS
62. IlDuce : FXRS
63. impala65 : SMURF
64. mitchell26 : STAY TRUE
65. DALLAS-G : DALLAS
66. TwOtYme : C509
67. LowRider_69 : FOCAL
68. TEXASFINEST63 : DALLAS / OAK CLIFF / D-TOWN 
69. DSweet LuX : LUXURIOUS
70. sanjosecustomz : UCE LIFE
71. Rusty193 : RUSTY193
72. aztecsoulz : AZTECSOUL
73. chongo : PUDGIE619
74. my daughter bike : FATIMA
75. unique27 : KNIGHTS
76. knightsgirl19 : ENCHANTED
77. johnnys121 : SOTELO
78. LowerDinU : LowerDinU
79. yillo : El Valle
80. tRiCk oR tReAt 2 : WASE ONE / OUTTATIME
81. imp63ss : DECOTO
82. D-ice69 : D-Ice
83. bigbearlocos : OL SKOOL
84. mrtinman : TINMANS
85. somerstyle : PUPPYLOVE
86. 68 CHEVY : FAMILIA
87. Clown confution : SOCIOS
88. ShotCallers O.C. : ANGELS
89. MR X : MISTERX
90. 73monte : KNIGHTS15
91. lowriderwiz : R R (with a crown in the middle)


----------



## charger24 (Oct 28, 2008)

yo homie "on da low"


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

R.F.F.R "ROLLERZ FOREVER FOREVER ROLLERZ "


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HAGCustoms_@Nov 17 2008, 07:12 PM~12184838
> *Thanks Str8crazy80, Only 10 more entries to hit 100
> *


----------



## erick323 (Mar 15, 2008)

i whant it to say ARTISTICS :biggrin:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

1. REC : EXCLUSIVE / PROBLEMAS
2. cadillac_pimpin : LEGIONS
3. syked1 : SKYED1 / LUX MTL /LUXURIOUS
4. BASH3R : ARTISTICS/JUICY 
5. MR.559 : TOPDOGS
6. lowlife-biker : EXCLUSIVE
7. hot$tuff5964 : LIL SUX 
8. 76'_SCHWINN : BLVD KINGS
9. lesstime : AGELESS
10. socios b.c. prez : SOCIOS
11. AMB1800 : EXCLUSIVE
12. JUSTDEEZ : JUSTDEEZ
13. Meeba : MEEBA
14. show-bound : BOTY 09
15. gizmo1 : ChildisH
16. OURSTYLE C.C. : OUR STYLE 
17. 310low'n'slow : THE DREAM
18. Artistics.TX : ARTISTICS
19. excalibur : CLOWN'N
20. 2lowsyn : ARTISTICS / T.A 210 
21. SADER20 : TESORO
22. Str8crazy80 : CRUSIN / 903
23. Stilo_RIDING_LOW : RIDINGLOW
24. POISON 831 : SOCIOS
25. bad news : BAD NEWS
26. The ZONE : The ZONE
27. bullet one : TOP DOGS
28. skinnischwinn : SKINNI
29. youcantfademe : DIRTY
30. 81.7.TX. : DARKNESS
31. ROLLERZ ONLY L.A. : ROLLERZ
32. luxuriousloc's : LUXURIOUS
33. renus : OLDSCHOOL
34. Sr.Castro : SPIDERMAN
35. 66wita6 : GANGSTA
36. FREAKY BEHAVIOR : ARTISTICS
37. og58pontiac : EMILIA 
38. chamuco61 : CARNEVIL / LOSTSOULS
39. FunkytownRoller : INNOCENCE
40. RAIDERSEQUAL : ELITE
41. 1SNOOPY : NATHAN / DADSBUDDY
42. fusion1320 : PINOY
43. SA ROLLERZ : RO4LIFE 
44. fatdaddylv : STILUSO
45. djrascal : ADRIAN
46. TonyO : ROLLERZ
47. Mr Minnesota : MINNESOTA
48. ON-DA-LOW PREZ : MEXIKAN
49. recklesslifestyles : KNUCKLES
50. spcmata : MATA
51. cashmoneyspeed : BABY
52. Pedalscraper22 : HAVANA
53. low4life68lac : LOW4LIFE
54. Lil_Rob00 : AFTERMATH
55. NINETEEN.O.FOUR : 1904
56. tatt2danny : LOWTIMES
57. Munchie : ICICLE
58. Rare Jewell : RAREJEWEL
59. M3NAC3 : ARTISTICS
60. TWISM : SCARFACE
61. casper805 : ARTISTICS
62. IlDuce : FXRS
63. impala65 : SMURF
64. mitchell26 : STAY TRUE
65. DALLAS-G : DALLAS
66. TwOtYme : C509
67. LowRider_69 : FOCAL
68. TEXASFINEST63 : DALLAS / OAK CLIFF / D-TOWN 
69. DSweet LuX : LUXURIOUS
70. sanjosecustomz : UCE LIFE
71. Rusty193 : RUSTY193
72. aztecsoulz : AZTECSOUL
73. chongo : PUDGIE619
74. my daughter bike : FATIMA
75. unique27 : KNIGHTS
76. knightsgirl19 : ENCHANTED
77. johnnys121 : SOTELO
78. LowerDinU : LowerDinU
79. yillo : El Valle
80. tRiCk oR tReAt 2 : WASE ONE / OUTTATIME
81. imp63ss : DECOTO
82. D-ice69 : D-Ice
83. bigbearlocos : OL SKOOL
84. mrtinman : TINMANS
85. somerstyle : PUPPYLOVE
86. 68 CHEVY : FAMILIA
87. Clown confution : SOCIOS
88. ShotCallers O.C. : ANGELS
89. MR X : MISTERX
90. 73monte : KNIGHTS15
91. lowriderwiz : R R (with a crown in the middle)
92. charger24 : ONDALOW
93. MR.50 : R.F.F.R 
94. erick323 : ARTISTICS


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

WAY OF LIFE :biggrin:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

regalistic: wild child


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

1. REC : EXCLUSIVE / PROBLEMAS
2. cadillac_pimpin : LEGIONS
3. syked1 : SKYED1 / LUX MTL /LUXURIOUS
4. BASH3R : ARTISTICS/JUICY 
5. MR.559 : TOPDOGS
6. lowlife-biker : EXCLUSIVE
7. hot$tuff5964 : LIL SUX 
8. 76'_SCHWINN : BLVD KINGS
9. lesstime : AGELESS
10. socios b.c. prez : SOCIOS
11. AMB1800 : EXCLUSIVE
12. JUSTDEEZ : JUSTDEEZ
13. Meeba : MEEBA
14. show-bound : BOTY 09
15. gizmo1 : ChildisH
16. OURSTYLE C.C. : OUR STYLE 
17. 310low'n'slow : THE DREAM
18. Artistics.TX : ARTISTICS
19. excalibur : CLOWN'N
20. 2lowsyn : ARTISTICS / T.A 210 
21. SADER20 : TESORO
22. Str8crazy80 : CRUSIN / 903
23. Stilo_RIDING_LOW : RIDINGLOW
24. POISON 831 : SOCIOS
25. bad news : BAD NEWS
26. The ZONE : The ZONE
27. bullet one : TOP DOGS
28. skinnischwinn : SKINNI
29. youcantfademe : DIRTY
30. 81.7.TX. : DARKNESS
31. ROLLERZ ONLY L.A. : ROLLERZ
32. luxuriousloc's : LUXURIOUS
33. renus : OLDSCHOOL
34. Sr.Castro : SPIDERMAN
35. 66wita6 : GANGSTA
36. FREAKY BEHAVIOR : ARTISTICS
37. og58pontiac : EMILIA 
38. chamuco61 : CARNEVIL / LOSTSOULS
39. FunkytownRoller : INNOCENCE
40. RAIDERSEQUAL : ELITE
41. 1SNOOPY : NATHAN / DADSBUDDY
42. fusion1320 : PINOY
43. SA ROLLERZ : RO4LIFE 
44. fatdaddylv : STILUSO
45. djrascal : ADRIAN
46. TonyO : ROLLERZ
47. Mr Minnesota : MINNESOTA
48. ON-DA-LOW PREZ : MEXIKAN
49. recklesslifestyles : KNUCKLES
50. spcmata : MATA
51. cashmoneyspeed : BABY
52. Pedalscraper22 : HAVANA
53. low4life68lac : LOW4LIFE
54. Lil_Rob00 : AFTERMATH
55. NINETEEN.O.FOUR : 1904
56. tatt2danny : LOWTIMES
57. Munchie : ICICLE
58. Rare Jewell : RAREJEWEL
59. M3NAC3 : ARTISTICS
60. TWISM : SCARFACE
61. casper805 : ARTISTICS
62. IlDuce : FXRS
63. impala65 : SMURF
64. mitchell26 : STAY TRUE
65. DALLAS-G : DALLAS
66. TwOtYme : C509
67. LowRider_69 : FOCAL
68. TEXASFINEST63 : DALLAS / OAK CLIFF / D-TOWN 
69. DSweet LuX : LUXURIOUS
70. sanjosecustomz : UCE LIFE
71. Rusty193 : RUSTY193
72. aztecsoulz : AZTECSOUL
73. chongo : PUDGIE619
74. my daughter bike : FATIMA
75. unique27 : KNIGHTS
76. knightsgirl19 : ENCHANTED
77. johnnys121 : SOTELO
78. LowerDinU : LowerDinU
79. yillo : El Valle
80. tRiCk oR tReAt 2 : WASE ONE / OUTTATIME
81. imp63ss : DECOTO
82. D-ice69 : D-Ice
83. bigbearlocos : OL SKOOL
84. mrtinman : TINMANS
85. somerstyle : PUPPYLOVE
86. 68 CHEVY : FAMILIA
87. Clown confution : SOCIOS
88. ShotCallers O.C. : ANGELS
89. MR X : MISTERX
90. 73monte : KNIGHTS15
91. lowriderwiz : R R (with a crown in the middle)
92. charger24 : ONDALOW
93. MR.50 : R.F.F.R 
94. erick323 : ARTISTICS
95. jlopezdover : WAY OF LIFE
96. regalistic : WILD CHILD


----------



## HAGCustoms (Oct 9, 2008)

TTT for 4 more entries!!!


----------



## buffitout (Sep 14, 2007)

I WANT LAYITLOW :cheesy:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

1. REC : EXCLUSIVE / PROBLEMAS
2. cadillac_pimpin : LEGIONS
3. syked1 : SKYED1 / LUX MTL /LUXURIOUS
4. BASH3R : ARTISTICS/JUICY 
5. MR.559 : TOPDOGS
6. lowlife-biker : EXCLUSIVE
7. hot$tuff5964 : LIL SUX 
8. 76'_SCHWINN : BLVD KINGS
9. lesstime : AGELESS
10. socios b.c. prez : SOCIOS
11. AMB1800 : EXCLUSIVE
12. JUSTDEEZ : JUSTDEEZ
13. Meeba : MEEBA
14. show-bound : BOTY 09
15. gizmo1 : ChildisH
16. OURSTYLE C.C. : OUR STYLE 
17. 310low'n'slow : THE DREAM
18. Artistics.TX : ARTISTICS
19. excalibur : CLOWN'N
20. 2lowsyn : ARTISTICS / T.A 210 
21. SADER20 : TESORO
22. Str8crazy80 : CRUSIN / 903
23. Stilo_RIDING_LOW : RIDINGLOW
24. POISON 831 : SOCIOS
25. bad news : BAD NEWS
26. The ZONE : The ZONE
27. bullet one : TOP DOGS
28. skinnischwinn : SKINNI
29. youcantfademe : DIRTY
30. 81.7.TX. : DARKNESS
31. ROLLERZ ONLY L.A. : ROLLERZ
32. luxuriousloc's : LUXURIOUS
33. renus : OLDSCHOOL
34. Sr.Castro : SPIDERMAN
35. 66wita6 : GANGSTA
36. FREAKY BEHAVIOR : ARTISTICS
37. og58pontiac : EMILIA 
38. chamuco61 : CARNEVIL / LOSTSOULS
39. FunkytownRoller : INNOCENCE
40. RAIDERSEQUAL : ELITE
41. 1SNOOPY : NATHAN / DADSBUDDY
42. fusion1320 : PINOY
43. SA ROLLERZ : RO4LIFE 
44. fatdaddylv : STILUSO
45. djrascal : ADRIAN
46. TonyO : ROLLERZ
47. Mr Minnesota : MINNESOTA
48. ON-DA-LOW PREZ : MEXIKAN
49. recklesslifestyles : KNUCKLES
50. spcmata : MATA
51. cashmoneyspeed : BABY
52. Pedalscraper22 : HAVANA
53. low4life68lac : LOW4LIFE
54. Lil_Rob00 : AFTERMATH
55. NINETEEN.O.FOUR : 1904
56. tatt2danny : LOWTIMES
57. Munchie : ICICLE
58. Rare Jewell : RAREJEWEL
59. M3NAC3 : ARTISTICS
60. TWISM : SCARFACE
61. casper805 : ARTISTICS
62. IlDuce : FXRS
63. impala65 : SMURF
64. mitchell26 : STAY TRUE
65. DALLAS-G : DALLAS
66. TwOtYme : C509
67. LowRider_69 : FOCAL
68. TEXASFINEST63 : DALLAS / OAK CLIFF / D-TOWN 
69. DSweet LuX : LUXURIOUS
70. sanjosecustomz : UCE LIFE
71. Rusty193 : RUSTY193
72. aztecsoulz : AZTECSOUL
73. chongo : PUDGIE619
74. my daughter bike : FATIMA
75. unique27 : KNIGHTS
76. knightsgirl19 : ENCHANTED
77. johnnys121 : SOTELO
78. LowerDinU : LowerDinU
79. yillo : El Valle
80. tRiCk oR tReAt 2 : WASE ONE / OUTTATIME
81. imp63ss : DECOTO
82. D-ice69 : D-Ice
83. bigbearlocos : OL SKOOL
84. mrtinman : TINMANS
85. somerstyle : PUPPYLOVE
86. 68 CHEVY : FAMILIA
87. Clown confution : SOCIOS
88. ShotCallers O.C. : ANGELS
89. MR X : MISTERX
90. 73monte : KNIGHTS15
91. lowriderwiz : R R (with a crown in the middle)
92. charger24 : ONDALOW
93. MR.50 : R.F.F.R 
94. erick323 : ARTISTICS
95. jlopezdover : WAY OF LIFE
96. regalistic : WILD CHILD
97. buffitout : LAYITLOW


----------



## 86supremecutty (Oct 15, 2008)

UnusualS

TTT


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

hey bRO can you switch mine to ROLLERZ. it is #56 it was LOWTIMES but not anymore thanks. :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Nov 18 2008, 06:52 AM~12188863
> *1.  REC  : EXCLUSIVE / PROBLEMAS
> 2.  cadillac_pimpin : LEGIONS
> 3.  syked1 : SKYED1 / LUX MTL /LUXURIOUS
> ...


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

1. REC : EXCLUSIVE / PROBLEMAS
2. cadillac_pimpin : LEGIONS
3. syked1 : SKYED1 / LUX MTL /LUXURIOUS
4. BASH3R : ARTISTICS/JUICY 
5. MR.559 : TOPDOGS
6. lowlife-biker : EXCLUSIVE
7. hot$tuff5964 : LIL SUX 
8. 76'_SCHWINN : BLVD KINGS
9. lesstime : AGELESS
10. socios b.c. prez : SOCIOS
11. AMB1800 : EXCLUSIVE
12. JUSTDEEZ : JUSTDEEZ
13. Meeba : MEEBA
14. show-bound : BOTY 09
15. gizmo1 : ChildisH
16. OURSTYLE C.C. : OUR STYLE 
17. 310low'n'slow : THE DREAM
18. Artistics.TX : ARTISTICS
19. excalibur : CLOWN'N
20. 2lowsyn : ARTISTICS / T.A 210 
21. SADER20 : TESORO
22. Str8crazy80 : CRUSIN / 903
23. Stilo_RIDING_LOW : RIDINGLOW
24. POISON 831 : SOCIOS
25. bad news : BAD NEWS
26. The ZONE : The ZONE
27. bullet one : TOP DOGS
28. skinnischwinn : SKINNI
29. youcantfademe : DIRTY
30. 81.7.TX. : DARKNESS
31. ROLLERZ ONLY L.A. : ROLLERZ
32. luxuriousloc's : LUXURIOUS
33. renus : OLDSCHOOL
34. Sr.Castro : SPIDERMAN
35. 66wita6 : GANGSTA
36. FREAKY BEHAVIOR : ARTISTICS
37. og58pontiac : EMILIA 
38. chamuco61 : CARNEVIL / LOSTSOULS
39. FunkytownRoller : INNOCENCE
40. RAIDERSEQUAL : ELITE
41. 1SNOOPY : NATHAN / DADSBUDDY
42. fusion1320 : PINOY
43. SA ROLLERZ : RO4LIFE 
44. fatdaddylv : STILUSO
45. djrascal : ADRIAN
46. TonyO : ROLLERZ
47. Mr Minnesota : MINNESOTA
48. ON-DA-LOW PREZ : MEXIKAN
49. recklesslifestyles : KNUCKLES
50. spcmata : MATA
51. cashmoneyspeed : BABY
52. Pedalscraper22 : HAVANA
53. low4life68lac : LOW4LIFE
54. Lil_Rob00 : AFTERMATH
55. NINETEEN.O.FOUR : 1904
56. tatt2danny : ROLLERZ
57. Munchie : ICICLE
58. Rare Jewell : RAREJEWEL
59. M3NAC3 : ARTISTICS
60. TWISM : SCARFACE
61. casper805 : ARTISTICS
62. IlDuce : FXRS
63. impala65 : SMURF
64. mitchell26 : STAY TRUE
65. DALLAS-G : DALLAS
66. TwOtYme : C509
67. LowRider_69 : FOCAL
68. TEXASFINEST63 : DALLAS / OAK CLIFF / D-TOWN 
69. DSweet LuX : LUXURIOUS
70. sanjosecustomz : UCE LIFE
71. Rusty193 : RUSTY193
72. aztecsoulz : AZTECSOUL
73. chongo : PUDGIE619
74. my daughter bike : FATIMA
75. unique27 : KNIGHTS
76. knightsgirl19 : ENCHANTED
77. johnnys121 : SOTELO
78. LowerDinU : LowerDinU
79. yillo : El Valle
80. tRiCk oR tReAt 2 : WASE ONE / OUTTATIME
81. imp63ss : DECOTO
82. D-ice69 : D-Ice
83. bigbearlocos : OL SKOOL
84. mrtinman : TINMANS
85. somerstyle : PUPPYLOVE
86. 68 CHEVY : FAMILIA
87. Clown confution : SOCIOS
88. ShotCallers O.C. : ANGELS
89. MR X : MISTERX
90. 73monte : KNIGHTS15
91. lowriderwiz : R R (with a crown in the middle)
92. charger24 : ONDALOW
93. MR.50 : R.F.F.R 
94. erick323 : ARTISTICS
95. jlopezdover : WAY OF LIFE
96. regalistic : WILD CHILD
97. buffitout : LAYITLOW
98. 86supremecutty : UnusualS


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Nov 19 2008, 11:12 AM~12200107
> *hey bRO can you switch mine to ROLLERZ. it is #56  it was LOWTIMES but not anymore thanks. :biggrin:
> *


Sure thing, all fixed up! :thumbsup:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

SAC TOWN :biggrin:


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

ttt


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

1. REC : EXCLUSIVE / PROBLEMAS
2. cadillac_pimpin : LEGIONS
3. syked1 : SKYED1 / LUX MTL /LUXURIOUS
4. BASH3R : ARTISTICS/JUICY 
5. MR.559 : TOPDOGS
6. lowlife-biker : EXCLUSIVE
7. hot$tuff5964 : LIL SUX 
8. 76'_SCHWINN : BLVD KINGS
9. lesstime : AGELESS
10. socios b.c. prez : SOCIOS
11. AMB1800 : EXCLUSIVE
12. JUSTDEEZ : JUSTDEEZ
13. Meeba : MEEBA
14. show-bound : BOTY 09
15. gizmo1 : ChildisH
16. OURSTYLE C.C. : OUR STYLE 
17. 310low'n'slow : THE DREAM
18. Artistics.TX : ARTISTICS
19. excalibur : CLOWN'N
20. 2lowsyn : ARTISTICS / T.A 210 
21. SADER20 : TESORO
22. Str8crazy80 : CRUSIN / 903
23. Stilo_RIDING_LOW : RIDINGLOW
24. POISON 831 : SOCIOS
25. bad news : BAD NEWS
26. The ZONE : The ZONE
27. bullet one : TOP DOGS
28. skinnischwinn : SKINNI
29. youcantfademe : DIRTY
30. 81.7.TX. : DARKNESS
31. ROLLERZ ONLY L.A. : ROLLERZ
32. luxuriousloc's : LUXURIOUS
33. renus : OLDSCHOOL
34. Sr.Castro : SPIDERMAN
35. 66wita6 : GANGSTA
36. FREAKY BEHAVIOR : ARTISTICS
37. og58pontiac : EMILIA 
38. chamuco61 : CARNEVIL / LOSTSOULS
39. FunkytownRoller : INNOCENCE
40. RAIDERSEQUAL : ELITE
41. 1SNOOPY : NATHAN / DADSBUDDY
42. fusion1320 : PINOY
43. SA ROLLERZ : RO4LIFE 
44. fatdaddylv : STILUSO
45. djrascal : ADRIAN
46. TonyO : ROLLERZ
47. Mr Minnesota : MINNESOTA
48. ON-DA-LOW PREZ : MEXIKAN
49. recklesslifestyles : KNUCKLES
50. spcmata : MATA
51. cashmoneyspeed : BABY
52. Pedalscraper22 : HAVANA
53. low4life68lac : LOW4LIFE
54. Lil_Rob00 : AFTERMATH
55. NINETEEN.O.FOUR : 1904
56. tatt2danny : ROLLERZ
57. Munchie : ICICLE
58. Rare Jewell : RAREJEWEL
59. M3NAC3 : ARTISTICS
60. TWISM : SCARFACE
61. casper805 : ARTISTICS
62. IlDuce : FXRS
63. impala65 : SMURF
64. mitchell26 : STAY TRUE
65. DALLAS-G : DALLAS
66. TwOtYme : C509
67. LowRider_69 : FOCAL
68. TEXASFINEST63 : DALLAS / OAK CLIFF / D-TOWN 
69. DSweet LuX : LUXURIOUS
70. sanjosecustomz : UCE LIFE
71. Rusty193 : RUSTY193
72. aztecsoulz : AZTECSOUL
73. chongo : PUDGIE619
74. my daughter bike : FATIMA
75. unique27 : KNIGHTS
76. knightsgirl19 : ENCHANTED
77. johnnys121 : SOTELO
78. LowerDinU : LowerDinU
79. yillo : El Valle
80. tRiCk oR tReAt 2 : WASE ONE / OUTTATIME
81. imp63ss : DECOTO
82. D-ice69 : D-Ice
83. bigbearlocos : OL SKOOL
84. mrtinman : TINMANS
85. somerstyle : PUPPYLOVE
86. 68 CHEVY : FAMILIA
87. Clown confution : SOCIOS
88. ShotCallers O.C. : ANGELS
89. MR X : MISTERX
90. 73monte : KNIGHTS15
91. lowriderwiz : R R (with a crown in the middle)
92. charger24 : ONDALOW
93. MR.50 : R.F.F.R 
94. erick323 : ARTISTICS
95. jlopezdover : WAY OF LIFE
96. regalistic : WILD CHILD
97. buffitout : LAYITLOW
98. 86supremecutty : UnusualS
99. SAC_TOWN : SAC TOWN


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Nov 19 2008, 11:16 AM~12201134
> *Sure thing, all fixed up!  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie  :biggrin:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

9 days left!!!


----------



## mkvelidadon (Feb 24, 2007)

OLDIESCC


----------



## HAGCustoms (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mkvelidadon_@Nov 19 2008, 03:05 PM~12201975
> *OLDIESCC
> *


And that makes 100 entries but still time to get your name in.


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

if me or my brother win can we get another custom one like the ones you just made for us?


----------



## HAGCustoms (Oct 9, 2008)

Surely, not a problem :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAGCustoms_@Nov 19 2008, 02:34 PM~12202672
> *Surely, not a problem :thumbsup:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

1. REC : EXCLUSIVE / PROBLEMAS
2. cadillac_pimpin : LEGIONS
3. syked1 : SKYED1 / LUX MTL /LUXURIOUS
4. BASH3R : ARTISTICS/JUICY 
5. MR.559 : TOPDOGS
6. lowlife-biker : EXCLUSIVE
7. hot$tuff5964 : LIL SUX 
8. 76'_SCHWINN : BLVD KINGS
9. lesstime : AGELESS
10. socios b.c. prez : SOCIOS
11. AMB1800 : EXCLUSIVE
12. JUSTDEEZ : JUSTDEEZ
13. Meeba : MEEBA
14. show-bound : BOTY 09
15. gizmo1 : ChildisH
16. OURSTYLE C.C. : OUR STYLE 
17. 310low'n'slow : THE DREAM
18. Artistics.TX : ARTISTICS
19. excalibur : CLOWN'N
20. 2lowsyn : ARTISTICS / T.A 210 
21. notorious*odl* : TESORO
22. Str8crazy80 : CRUSIN / 903
23. Stilo_RIDING_LOW : RIDINGLOW
24. POISON 831 : SOCIOS
25. bad news : BAD NEWS
26. The ZONE : The ZONE
27. bullet one : TOP DOGS
28. skinnischwinn : SKINNI
29. youcantfademe : DIRTY
30. 81.7.TX. : DARKNESS
31. ROLLERZ ONLY L.A. : ROLLERZ
32. luxuriousloc's : LUXURIOUS
33. renus : OLDSCHOOL
34. Sr.Castro : SPIDERMAN
35. 66wita6 : GANGSTA
36. FREAKY BEHAVIOR : ARTISTICS
37. og58pontiac : EMILIA 
38. chamuco61 : CARNEVIL / LOSTSOULS
39. FunkytownRoller : INNOCENCE
40. RAIDERSEQUAL : ELITE
41. 1SNOOPY : NATHAN / DADSBUDDY
42. fusion1320 : PINOY
43. SA ROLLERZ : RO4LIFE 
44. fatdaddylv : STILUSO
45. djrascal : ADRIAN
46. TonyO : ROLLERZ
47. Mr Minnesota : MINNESOTA
48. ON-DA-LOW PREZ : MEXIKAN
49. recklesslifestyles : KNUCKLES
50. spcmata : MATA
51. cashmoneyspeed : BABY
52. Pedalscraper22 : HAVANA
53. low4life68lac : LOW4LIFE
54. Lil_Rob00 : AFTERMATH
55. NINETEEN.O.FOUR : 1904
56. tatt2danny : ROLLERZ
57. Munchie : ICICLE
58. Rare Jewell : RAREJEWEL
59. M3NAC3 : ARTISTICS
60. TWISM : SCARFACE
61. casper805 : ARTISTICS
62. IlDuce : FXRS
63. impala65 : SMURF
64. mitchell26 : STAY TRUE
65. DALLAS-G : DALLAS
66. TwOtYme : C509
67. LowRider_69 : FOCAL
68. TEXASFINEST63 : DALLAS / OAK CLIFF / D-TOWN 
69. DSweet LuX : LUXURIOUS
70. sanjosecustomz : UCE LIFE
71. Rusty193 : RUSTY193
72. aztecsoulz : AZTECSOUL
73. chongo : PUDGIE619
74. my daughter bike : FATIMA
75. unique27 : KNIGHTS
76. knightsgirl19 : ENCHANTED
77. johnnys121 : SOTELO
78. LowerDinU : LowerDinU
79. yillo : El Valle
80. tRiCk oR tReAt 2 : WASE ONE / OUTTATIME
81. imp63ss : DECOTO
82. D-ice69 : D-Ice
83. bigbearlocos : OL SKOOL
84. mrtinman : TINMANS
85. somerstyle : PUPPYLOVE
86. 68 CHEVY : FAMILIA
87. Clown confution : SOCIOS
88. ShotCallers O.C. : ANGELS
89. MR X : MISTERX
90. 73monte : KNIGHTS15
91. lowriderwiz : R R (with a crown in the middle)
92. charger24 : ONDALOW
93. MR.50 : R.F.F.R 
94. erick323 : ARTISTICS
95. jlopezdover : WAY OF LIFE
96. regalistic : WILD CHILD
97. buffitout : LAYITLOW
98. 86supremecutty : UnusualS
99. SAC_TOWN : SAC TOWN
100. mkvelidadon : OLDIESCC


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

WoW 100 entries congrats


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Nov 21 2008, 05:00 AM~12218774
> *WoW 100 entries congrats
> *


  7 days left!!!!!!


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Nov 21 2008, 08:31 PM~12225183
> * 7 days left!!!!!!
> *


sader20. Now is notorious*odl* new screen name thanks


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Nov 21 2008, 10:13 PM~12225528
> *sader20.  Now is notorious*odl* new screen name thanks
> *


corrected the list


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## armadillo-man (Jun 9, 2006)

I would like my to say its not a hobbie its a (LIFE STYLE)


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

1. REC : EXCLUSIVE / PROBLEMAS
2. cadillac_pimpin : LEGIONS
3. syked1 : SKYED1 / LUX MTL /LUXURIOUS
4. BASH3R : ARTISTICS/JUICY 
5. MR.559 : TOPDOGS
6. lowlife-biker : EXCLUSIVE
7. hot$tuff5964 : LIL SUX 
8. 76'_SCHWINN : BLVD KINGS
9. lesstime : AGELESS
10. socios b.c. prez : SOCIOS
11. AMB1800 : EXCLUSIVE
12. JUSTDEEZ : JUSTDEEZ
13. Meeba : MEEBA
14. show-bound : BOTY 09
15. gizmo1 : ChildisH
16. OURSTYLE C.C. : OUR STYLE 
17. 310low'n'slow : THE DREAM
18. Artistics.TX : ARTISTICS
19. excalibur : CLOWN'N
20. 2lowsyn : ARTISTICS / T.A 210 
21. notorious*odl* : TESORO
22. Str8crazy80 : CRUSIN / 903
23. Stilo_RIDING_LOW : RIDINGLOW
24. POISON 831 : SOCIOS
25. bad news : BAD NEWS
26. The ZONE : The ZONE
27. bullet one : TOP DOGS
28. skinnischwinn : SKINNI
29. youcantfademe : DIRTY
30. 81.7.TX. : DARKNESS
31. ROLLERZ ONLY L.A. : ROLLERZ
32. luxuriousloc's : LUXURIOUS
33. renus : OLDSCHOOL
34. Sr.Castro : SPIDERMAN
35. 66wita6 : GANGSTA
36. FREAKY BEHAVIOR : ARTISTICS
37. og58pontiac : EMILIA 
38. chamuco61 : CARNEVIL / LOSTSOULS
39. FunkytownRoller : INNOCENCE
40. RAIDERSEQUAL : ELITE
41. 1SNOOPY : NATHAN / DADSBUDDY
42. fusion1320 : PINOY
43. SA ROLLERZ : RO4LIFE 
44. fatdaddylv : STILUSO
45. djrascal : ADRIAN
46. TonyO : ROLLERZ
47. Mr Minnesota : MINNESOTA
48. ON-DA-LOW PREZ : MEXIKAN
49. recklesslifestyles : KNUCKLES
50. spcmata : MATA
51. cashmoneyspeed : BABY
52. Pedalscraper22 : HAVANA
53. low4life68lac : LOW4LIFE
54. Lil_Rob00 : AFTERMATH
55. NINETEEN.O.FOUR : 1904
56. tatt2danny : ROLLERZ
57. Munchie : ICICLE
58. Rare Jewell : RAREJEWEL
59. M3NAC3 : ARTISTICS
60. TWISM : SCARFACE
61. casper805 : ARTISTICS
62. IlDuce : FXRS
63. impala65 : SMURF
64. mitchell26 : STAY TRUE
65. DALLAS-G : DALLAS
66. TwOtYme : C509
67. LowRider_69 : FOCAL
68. TEXASFINEST63 : DALLAS / OAK CLIFF / D-TOWN 
69. DSweet LuX : LUXURIOUS
70. sanjosecustomz : UCE LIFE
71. Rusty193 : RUSTY193
72. aztecsoulz : AZTECSOUL
73. chongo : PUDGIE619
74. my daughter bike : FATIMA
75. unique27 : KNIGHTS
76. knightsgirl19 : ENCHANTED
77. johnnys121 : SOTELO
78. LowerDinU : LowerDinU
79. yillo : El Valle
80. tRiCk oR tReAt 2 : WASE ONE / OUTTATIME
81. imp63ss : DECOTO
82. D-ice69 : D-Ice
83. bigbearlocos : OL SKOOL
84. mrtinman : TINMANS
85. somerstyle : PUPPYLOVE
86. 68 CHEVY : FAMILIA
87. Clown confution : SOCIOS
88. ShotCallers O.C. : ANGELS
89. MR X : MISTERX
90. 73monte : KNIGHTS15
91. lowriderwiz : R R (with a crown in the middle)
92. charger24 : ONDALOW
93. MR.50 : R.F.F.R 
94. erick323 : ARTISTICS
95. jlopezdover : WAY OF LIFE
96. regalistic : WILD CHILD
97. buffitout : LAYITLOW
98. 86supremecutty : UnusualS
99. SAC_TOWN : SAC TOWN
100. mkvelidadon : OLDIESCC
101. armadillo-man : LIFE STYLE


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

S -N- S / UCE


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

1. REC : EXCLUSIVE / PROBLEMAS
2. cadillac_pimpin : LEGIONS
3. syked1 : SKYED1 / LUX MTL /LUXURIOUS
4. BASH3R : ARTISTICS/JUICY 
5. MR.559 : TOPDOGS
6. lowlife-biker : EXCLUSIVE
7. hot$tuff5964 : LIL SUX 
8. 76'_SCHWINN : BLVD KINGS
9. lesstime : AGELESS
10. socios b.c. prez : SOCIOS
11. AMB1800 : EXCLUSIVE
12. JUSTDEEZ : JUSTDEEZ
13. Meeba : MEEBA
14. show-bound : BOTY 09
15. gizmo1 : ChildisH
16. OURSTYLE C.C. : OUR STYLE 
17. 310low'n'slow : THE DREAM
18. Artistics.TX : ARTISTICS
19. excalibur : CLOWN'N
20. 2lowsyn : ARTISTICS / T.A 210 
21. notorious*odl* : TESORO
22. Str8crazy80 : CRUSIN / 903
23. Stilo_RIDING_LOW : RIDINGLOW
24. POISON 831 : SOCIOS
25. bad news : BAD NEWS
26. The ZONE : The ZONE
27. bullet one : TOP DOGS
28. skinnischwinn : SKINNI
29. youcantfademe : DIRTY
30. 81.7.TX. : DARKNESS
31. ROLLERZ ONLY L.A. : ROLLERZ
32. luxuriousloc's : LUXURIOUS
33. renus : OLDSCHOOL
34. Sr.Castro : SPIDERMAN
35. 66wita6 : GANGSTA
36. FREAKY BEHAVIOR : ARTISTICS
37. og58pontiac : EMILIA 
38. chamuco61 : CARNEVIL / LOSTSOULS
39. FunkytownRoller : INNOCENCE
40. RAIDERSEQUAL : ELITE
41. 1SNOOPY : NATHAN / DADSBUDDY
42. fusion1320 : PINOY
43. SA ROLLERZ : RO4LIFE 
44. fatdaddylv : STILUSO
45. djrascal : ADRIAN
46. TonyO : ROLLERZ
47. Mr Minnesota : MINNESOTA
48. ON-DA-LOW PREZ : MEXIKAN
49. recklesslifestyles : KNUCKLES
50. spcmata : MATA
51. cashmoneyspeed : BABY
52. Pedalscraper22 : HAVANA
53. low4life68lac : LOW4LIFE
54. Lil_Rob00 : AFTERMATH
55. NINETEEN.O.FOUR : 1904
56. tatt2danny : ROLLERZ
57. Munchie : ICICLE
58. Rare Jewell : RAREJEWEL
59. M3NAC3 : ARTISTICS
60. TWISM : SCARFACE
61. casper805 : ARTISTICS
62. IlDuce : FXRS
63. impala65 : SMURF
64. mitchell26 : STAY TRUE
65. DALLAS-G : DALLAS
66. TwOtYme : C509
67. LowRider_69 : FOCAL
68. TEXASFINEST63 : DALLAS / OAK CLIFF / D-TOWN 
69. DSweet LuX : LUXURIOUS
70. sanjosecustomz : UCE LIFE
71. Rusty193 : RUSTY193
72. aztecsoulz : AZTECSOUL
73. chongo : PUDGIE619
74. my daughter bike : FATIMA
75. unique27 : KNIGHTS
76. knightsgirl19 : ENCHANTED
77. johnnys121 : SOTELO
78. LowerDinU : LowerDinU
79. yillo : El Valle
80. tRiCk oR tReAt 2 : WASE ONE / OUTTATIME
81. imp63ss : DECOTO
82. D-ice69 : D-Ice
83. bigbearlocos : OL SKOOL
84. mrtinman : TINMANS
85. somerstyle : PUPPYLOVE
86. 68 CHEVY : FAMILIA
87. Clown confution : SOCIOS
88. ShotCallers O.C. : ANGELS
89. MR X : MISTERX
90. 73monte : KNIGHTS15
91. lowriderwiz : R R (with a crown in the middle)
92. charger24 : ONDALOW
93. MR.50 : R.F.F.R 
94. erick323 : ARTISTICS
95. jlopezdover : WAY OF LIFE
96. regalistic : WILD CHILD
97. buffitout : LAYITLOW
98. 86supremecutty : UnusualS
99. SAC_TOWN : SAC TOWN
100. mkvelidadon : OLDIESCC
101. armadillo-man : LIFE STYLE
102. wet-n-wild : S -N- S / UCE


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

6 days until the draw


----------



## HAGCustoms (Oct 9, 2008)

Can't wait to make the badge for the winner.
Everybody likes an early Christmas present!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

Yep, nothing says christmas like sompthing homemade


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)




----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

1. REC : EXCLUSIVE / PROBLEMAS
2. cadillac_pimpin : LEGIONS
3. syked1 : SKYED1 / LUX MTL /LUXURIOUS
4. BASH3R : ARTISTICS/JUICY 
5. MR.559 : TOPDOGS
6. lowlife-biker : EXCLUSIVE
7. hot$tuff5964 : LIL SUX 
8. 76'_SCHWINN : BLVD KINGS
9. lesstime : AGELESS
10. socios b.c. prez : SOCIOS
11. AMB1800 : EXCLUSIVE
12. JUSTDEEZ : JUSTDEEZ
13. Meeba : MEEBA
14. show-bound : BOTY 09
15. gizmo1 : ChildisH
16. OURSTYLE C.C. : OUR STYLE 
17. 310low'n'slow : THE DREAM
18. Artistics.TX : ARTISTICS
19. excalibur : CLOWN'N
20. 2lowsyn : ARTISTICS / T.A 210 
21. notorious*odl* : TESORO
22. Str8crazy80 : CRUSIN / 903
23. Stilo_RIDING_LOW : RIDINGLOW
24. POISON 831 : SOCIOS
25. bad news : BAD NEWS
26. The ZONE : The ZONE
27. bullet one : TOP DOGS
28. skinnischwinn : SKINNI
29. youcantfademe : DIRTY
30. 81.7.TX. : DARKNESS
31. ROLLERZ ONLY L.A. : ROLLERZ
32. luxuriousloc's : LUXURIOUS
33. renus : OLDSCHOOL
34. Sr.Castro : SPIDERMAN
35. 66wita6 : GANGSTA
36. FREAKY BEHAVIOR : ARTISTICS
37. og58pontiac : EMILIA 
38. chamuco61 : CARNEVIL / LOSTSOULS
39. FunkytownRoller : INNOCENCE
40. RAIDERSEQUAL : ELITE
41. 1SNOOPY : NATHAN / DADSBUDDY
42. fusion1320 : PINOY
43. SA ROLLERZ : RO4LIFE 
44. fatdaddylv : STILUSO
45. djrascal : ADRIAN
46. TonyO : ROLLERZ
47. Mr Minnesota : MINNESOTA
48. ON-DA-LOW PREZ : MEXIKAN
49. recklesslifestyles : KNUCKLES
50. spcmata : MATA
51. cashmoneyspeed : BABY
52. Pedalscraper22 : HAVANA
53. low4life68lac : LOW4LIFE
54. Lil_Rob00 : AFTERMATH
55. NINETEEN.O.FOUR : 1904
56. tatt2danny : ROLLERZ
57. Munchie : ICICLE
58. Rare Jewell : RAREJEWEL
59. M3NAC3 : ARTISTICS
60. TWISM : SCARFACE
61. casper805 : ARTISTICS
62. IlDuce : FXRS
63. impala65 : SMURF
64. mitchell26 : STAY TRUE
65. DALLAS-G : DALLAS
66. TwOtYme : C509
67. LowRider_69 : FOCAL
68. TEXASFINEST63 : DALLAS / OAK CLIFF / D-TOWN 
69. DSweet LuX : LUXURIOUS
70. sanjosecustomz : UCE LIFE
71. Rusty193 : RUSTY193
72. aztecsoulz : AZTECSOUL
73. chongo : PUDGIE619
74. my daughter bike : FATIMA
75. unique27 : KNIGHTS
76. knightsgirl19 : ENCHANTED
77. johnnys121 : SOTELO
78. LowerDinU : LowerDinU
79. yillo : El Valle
80. tRiCk oR tReAt 2 : WASE ONE / OUTTATIME
81. imp63ss : DECOTO
82. D-ice69 : D-Ice
83. bigbearlocos : OL SKOOL
84. mrtinman : TINMANS
85. somerstyle : PUPPYLOVE
86. 68 CHEVY : FAMILIA
87. Clown confution : SOCIOS
88. ShotCallers O.C. : ANGELS
89. MR X : MISTERX
90. 73monte : KNIGHTS15
91. lowriderwiz : R R (with a crown in the middle)
92. charger24 : ONDALOW
93. MR.50 : R.F.F.R 
94. erick323 : ARTISTICS
95. jlopezdover : WAY OF LIFE
96. regalistic : WILD CHILD
97. buffitout : LAYITLOW
98. 86supremecutty : UnusualS
99. SAC_TOWN : SAC TOWN
100. mkvelidadon : OLDIESCC
101. armadillo-man : LIFE STYLE
102. wet-n-wild : S -N- S / UCE


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

102 entries!! DAMN!!


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

TTT


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

MAKE IT 103. TWISTED


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

1. REC : EXCLUSIVE / PROBLEMAS
2. cadillac_pimpin : LEGIONS
3. syked1 : SKYED1 / LUX MTL /LUXURIOUS
4. BASH3R : ARTISTICS/JUICY 
5. MR.559 : TOPDOGS
6. lowlife-biker : EXCLUSIVE
7. hot$tuff5964 : LIL SUX 
8. 76'_SCHWINN : BLVD KINGS
9. lesstime : AGELESS
10. socios b.c. prez : SOCIOS
11. AMB1800 : EXCLUSIVE
12. JUSTDEEZ : JUSTDEEZ
13. Meeba : MEEBA
14. show-bound : BOTY 09
15. gizmo1 : ChildisH
16. OURSTYLE C.C. : OUR STYLE 
17. 310low'n'slow : THE DREAM
18. Artistics.TX : ARTISTICS
19. excalibur : CLOWN'N
20. 2lowsyn : ARTISTICS / T.A 210 
21. notorious*odl* : TESORO
22. Str8crazy80 : CRUSIN / 903
23. Stilo_RIDING_LOW : RIDINGLOW
24. POISON 831 : SOCIOS
25. bad news : BAD NEWS
26. The ZONE : The ZONE
27. bullet one : TOP DOGS
28. skinnischwinn : SKINNI
29. youcantfademe : DIRTY
30. 81.7.TX. : DARKNESS
31. ROLLERZ ONLY L.A. : ROLLERZ
32. luxuriousloc's : LUXURIOUS
33. renus : OLDSCHOOL
34. Sr.Castro : SPIDERMAN
35. 66wita6 : GANGSTA
36. FREAKY BEHAVIOR : ARTISTICS
37. og58pontiac : EMILIA 
38. chamuco61 : CARNEVIL / LOSTSOULS
39. FunkytownRoller : INNOCENCE
40. RAIDERSEQUAL : ELITE
41. 1SNOOPY : NATHAN / DADSBUDDY
42. fusion1320 : PINOY
43. SA ROLLERZ : RO4LIFE 
44. fatdaddylv : STILUSO
45. djrascal : ADRIAN
46. TonyO : ROLLERZ
47. Mr Minnesota : MINNESOTA
48. ON-DA-LOW PREZ : MEXIKAN
49. recklesslifestyles : KNUCKLES
50. spcmata : MATA
51. cashmoneyspeed : BABY
52. Pedalscraper22 : HAVANA
53. low4life68lac : LOW4LIFE
54. Lil_Rob00 : AFTERMATH
55. NINETEEN.O.FOUR : 1904
56. tatt2danny : ROLLERZ
57. Munchie : ICICLE
58. Rare Jewell : RAREJEWEL
59. M3NAC3 : ARTISTICS
60. TWISM : SCARFACE
61. casper805 : ARTISTICS
62. IlDuce : FXRS
63. impala65 : SMURF
64. mitchell26 : STAY TRUE
65. DALLAS-G : DALLAS
66. TwOtYme : C509
67. LowRider_69 : FOCAL
68. TEXASFINEST63 : DALLAS / OAK CLIFF / D-TOWN 
69. DSweet LuX : LUXURIOUS
70. sanjosecustomz : UCE LIFE
71. Rusty193 : RUSTY193
72. aztecsoulz : AZTECSOUL
73. chongo : PUDGIE619
74. my daughter bike : FATIMA
75. unique27 : KNIGHTS
76. knightsgirl19 : ENCHANTED
77. johnnys121 : SOTELO
78. LowerDinU : LowerDinU
79. yillo : El Valle
80. tRiCk oR tReAt 2 : WASE ONE / OUTTATIME
81. imp63ss : DECOTO
82. D-ice69 : D-Ice
83. bigbearlocos : OL SKOOL
84. mrtinman : TINMANS
85. somerstyle : PUPPYLOVE
86. 68 CHEVY : FAMILIA
87. Clown confution : SOCIOS
88. ShotCallers O.C. : ANGELS
89. MR X : MISTERX
90. 73monte : KNIGHTS15
91. lowriderwiz : R R (with a crown in the middle)
92. charger24 : ONDALOW
93. MR.50 : R.F.F.R 
94. erick323 : ARTISTICS
95. jlopezdover : WAY OF LIFE
96. regalistic : WILD CHILD
97. buffitout : LAYITLOW
98. 86supremecutty : UnusualS
99. SAC_TOWN : SAC TOWN
100. mkvelidadon : OLDIESCC
101. armadillo-man : LIFE STYLE
102. wet-n-wild : S -N- S / UCE
103. the poor boys : TWISTED


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

103 that's a lot. Good luck everyone and bump


----------



## HAGCustoms (Oct 9, 2008)

Thanks Str8crazy80 for keeping us on top.
Let's keep it on top till the end of the week :thumbsup:


----------



## Represent316 (Sep 1, 2003)

Grand Prix


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

1. REC : EXCLUSIVE / PROBLEMAS
2. cadillac_pimpin : LEGIONS
3. syked1 : SKYED1 / LUX MTL /LUXURIOUS
4. BASH3R : ARTISTICS/JUICY 
5. MR.559 : TOPDOGS
6. lowlife-biker : EXCLUSIVE
7. hot$tuff5964 : LIL SUX 
8. 76'_SCHWINN : BLVD KINGS
9. lesstime : AGELESS
10. socios b.c. prez : SOCIOS
11. AMB1800 : EXCLUSIVE
12. JUSTDEEZ : JUSTDEEZ
13. Meeba : MEEBA
14. show-bound : BOTY 09
15. gizmo1 : ChildisH
16. OURSTYLE C.C. : OUR STYLE 
17. 310low'n'slow : THE DREAM
18. Artistics.TX : ARTISTICS
19. excalibur : CLOWN'N
20. 2lowsyn : ARTISTICS / T.A 210 
21. notorious*odl* : TESORO
22. Str8crazy80 : CRUSIN / 903
23. Stilo_RIDING_LOW : RIDINGLOW
24. POISON 831 : SOCIOS
25. bad news : BAD NEWS
26. The ZONE : The ZONE
27. bullet one : TOP DOGS
28. skinnischwinn : SKINNI
29. youcantfademe : DIRTY
30. 81.7.TX. : DARKNESS
31. ROLLERZ ONLY L.A. : ROLLERZ
32. luxuriousloc's : LUXURIOUS
33. renus : OLDSCHOOL
34. Sr.Castro : SPIDERMAN
35. 66wita6 : GANGSTA
36. FREAKY BEHAVIOR : ARTISTICS
37. og58pontiac : EMILIA 
38. chamuco61 : CARNEVIL / LOSTSOULS
39. FunkytownRoller : INNOCENCE
40. RAIDERSEQUAL : ELITE
41. 1SNOOPY : NATHAN / DADSBUDDY
42. fusion1320 : PINOY
43. SA ROLLERZ : RO4LIFE 
44. fatdaddylv : STILUSO
45. djrascal : ADRIAN
46. TonyO : ROLLERZ
47. Mr Minnesota : MINNESOTA
48. ON-DA-LOW PREZ : MEXIKAN
49. recklesslifestyles : KNUCKLES
50. spcmata : MATA
51. cashmoneyspeed : BABY
52. Pedalscraper22 : HAVANA
53. low4life68lac : LOW4LIFE
54. Lil_Rob00 : AFTERMATH
55. NINETEEN.O.FOUR : 1904
56. tatt2danny : ROLLERZ
57. Munchie : ICICLE
58. Rare Jewell : RAREJEWEL
59. M3NAC3 : ARTISTICS
60. TWISM : SCARFACE
61. casper805 : ARTISTICS
62. IlDuce : FXRS
63. impala65 : SMURF
64. mitchell26 : STAY TRUE
65. DALLAS-G : DALLAS
66. TwOtYme : C509
67. LowRider_69 : FOCAL
68. TEXASFINEST63 : DALLAS / OAK CLIFF / D-TOWN 
69. DSweet LuX : LUXURIOUS
70. sanjosecustomz : UCE LIFE
71. Rusty193 : RUSTY193
72. aztecsoulz : AZTECSOUL
73. chongo : PUDGIE619
74. my daughter bike : FATIMA
75. unique27 : KNIGHTS
76. knightsgirl19 : ENCHANTED
77. johnnys121 : SOTELO
78. LowerDinU : LowerDinU
79. yillo : El Valle
80. tRiCk oR tReAt 2 : WASE ONE / OUTTATIME
81. imp63ss : DECOTO
82. D-ice69 : D-Ice
83. bigbearlocos : OL SKOOL
84. mrtinman : TINMANS
85. somerstyle : PUPPYLOVE
86. 68 CHEVY : FAMILIA
87. Clown confution : SOCIOS
88. ShotCallers O.C. : ANGELS
89. MR X : MISTERX
90. 73monte : KNIGHTS15
91. lowriderwiz : R R (with a crown in the middle)
92. charger24 : ONDALOW
93. MR.50 : R.F.F.R 
94. erick323 : ARTISTICS
95. jlopezdover : WAY OF LIFE
96. regalistic : WILD CHILD
97. buffitout : LAYITLOW
98. 86supremecutty : UnusualS
99. SAC_TOWN : SAC TOWN
100. mkvelidadon : OLDIESCC
101. armadillo-man : LIFE STYLE
102. wet-n-wild : S -N- S / UCE
103. the poor boys : TWISTED
104. Represent316 : GRAND PRIX


----------



## somerstyle (Dec 5, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

"mr.casper"/aztecsoul


----------



## bigblockthing (Oct 28, 2006)

im feelin "Schwinng" for my custom swingbike :biggrin:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

1. REC : EXCLUSIVE / PROBLEMAS
2. cadillac_pimpin : LEGIONS
3. syked1 : SKYED1 / LUX MTL /LUXURIOUS
4. BASH3R : ARTISTICS/JUICY 
5. MR.559 : TOPDOGS
6. lowlife-biker : EXCLUSIVE
7. hot$tuff5964 : LIL SUX 
8. 76'_SCHWINN : BLVD KINGS
9. lesstime : AGELESS
10. socios b.c. prez : SOCIOS
11. AMB1800 : EXCLUSIVE
12. JUSTDEEZ : JUSTDEEZ
13. Meeba : MEEBA
14. show-bound : BOTY 09
15. gizmo1 : ChildisH
16. OURSTYLE C.C. : OUR STYLE 
17. 310low'n'slow : THE DREAM
18. Artistics.TX : ARTISTICS
19. excalibur : CLOWN'N
20. 2lowsyn : ARTISTICS / T.A 210 
21. notorious*odl* : TESORO
22. Str8crazy80 : CRUSIN / 903
23. Stilo_RIDING_LOW : RIDINGLOW
24. POISON 831 : SOCIOS
25. bad news : BAD NEWS
26. The ZONE : The ZONE
27. bullet one : TOP DOGS
28. skinnischwinn : SKINNI
29. youcantfademe : DIRTY
30. 81.7.TX. : DARKNESS
31. ROLLERZ ONLY L.A. : ROLLERZ
32. luxuriousloc's : LUXURIOUS
33. renus : OLDSCHOOL
34. Sr.Castro : SPIDERMAN
35. 66wita6 : GANGSTA
36. FREAKY BEHAVIOR : ARTISTICS
37. og58pontiac : EMILIA 
38. chamuco61 : CARNEVIL / LOSTSOULS
39. FunkytownRoller : INNOCENCE
40. RAIDERSEQUAL : ELITE
41. 1SNOOPY : NATHAN / DADSBUDDY
42. fusion1320 : PINOY
43. SA ROLLERZ : RO4LIFE 
44. fatdaddylv : STILUSO
45. djrascal : ADRIAN
46. TonyO : ROLLERZ
47. Mr Minnesota : MINNESOTA
48. ON-DA-LOW PREZ : MEXIKAN
49. recklesslifestyles : KNUCKLES
50. spcmata : MATA
51. cashmoneyspeed : BABY
52. Pedalscraper22 : HAVANA
53. low4life68lac : LOW4LIFE
54. Lil_Rob00 : AFTERMATH
55. NINETEEN.O.FOUR : 1904
56. tatt2danny : ROLLERZ
57. Munchie : ICICLE
58. Rare Jewell : RAREJEWEL
59. M3NAC3 : ARTISTICS
60. TWISM : SCARFACE
61. casper805 : ARTISTICS
62. IlDuce : FXRS
63. impala65 : SMURF
64. mitchell26 : STAY TRUE
65. DALLAS-G : DALLAS
66. TwOtYme : C509
67. LowRider_69 : FOCAL
68. TEXASFINEST63 : DALLAS / OAK CLIFF / D-TOWN 
69. DSweet LuX : LUXURIOUS
70. sanjosecustomz : UCE LIFE
71. Rusty193 : RUSTY193
72. aztecsoulz : AZTECSOUL
73. chongo : PUDGIE619
74. my daughter bike : FATIMA
75. unique27 : KNIGHTS
76. knightsgirl19 : ENCHANTED
77. johnnys121 : SOTELO
78. LowerDinU : LowerDinU
79. yillo : El Valle
80. tRiCk oR tReAt 2 : WASE ONE / OUTTATIME
81. imp63ss : DECOTO
82. D-ice69 : D-Ice
83. bigbearlocos : OL SKOOL
84. mrtinman : TINMANS
85. somerstyle : PUPPYLOVE
86. 68 CHEVY : FAMILIA
87. Clown confution : SOCIOS
88. ShotCallers O.C. : ANGELS
89. MR X : MISTERX
90. 73monte : KNIGHTS15
91. lowriderwiz : R R (with a crown in the middle)
92. charger24 : ONDALOW
93. MR.50 : R.F.F.R 
94. erick323 : ARTISTICS
95. jlopezdover : WAY OF LIFE
96. regalistic : WILD CHILD
97. buffitout : LAYITLOW
98. 86supremecutty : UnusualS
99. SAC_TOWN : SAC TOWN
100. mkvelidadon : OLDIESCC
101. armadillo-man : LIFE STYLE
102. wet-n-wild : S -N- S / UCE
103. the poor boys : TWISTED
104. Represent316 : GRAND PRIX
105. mr.casper : MR CASPER / AZTECSOUL
106. bigblockthing : SCHWINNG


----------



## HAGCustoms (Oct 9, 2008)

TTT  :biggrin:


----------



## 4_ever_green (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Oct 26 2008, 09:42 AM~11975552
> *BLVD KINGS.
> *


x2 :biggrin: 

BLVDKINGS OR BLVD KING


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

1. REC : EXCLUSIVE / PROBLEMAS
2. cadillac_pimpin : LEGIONS
3. syked1 : SKYED1 / LUX MTL /LUXURIOUS
4. BASH3R : ARTISTICS/JUICY 
5. MR.559 : TOPDOGS
6. lowlife-biker : EXCLUSIVE
7. hot$tuff5964 : LIL SUX 
8. 76'_SCHWINN : BLVD KINGS
9. lesstime : AGELESS
10. socios b.c. prez : SOCIOS
11. AMB1800 : EXCLUSIVE
12. JUSTDEEZ : JUSTDEEZ
13. Meeba : MEEBA
14. show-bound : BOTY 09
15. gizmo1 : ChildisH
16. OURSTYLE C.C. : OUR STYLE 
17. 310low'n'slow : THE DREAM
18. Artistics.TX : ARTISTICS
19. excalibur : CLOWN'N
20. 2lowsyn : ARTISTICS / T.A 210 
21. notorious*odl* : TESORO
22. Str8crazy80 : CRUSIN / 903
23. Stilo_RIDING_LOW : RIDINGLOW
24. POISON 831 : SOCIOS
25. bad news : BAD NEWS
26. The ZONE : The ZONE
27. bullet one : TOP DOGS
28. skinnischwinn : SKINNI
29. youcantfademe : DIRTY
30. 81.7.TX. : DARKNESS
31. ROLLERZ ONLY L.A. : ROLLERZ
32. luxuriousloc's : LUXURIOUS
33. renus : OLDSCHOOL
34. Sr.Castro : SPIDERMAN
35. 66wita6 : GANGSTA
36. FREAKY BEHAVIOR : ARTISTICS
37. og58pontiac : EMILIA 
38. chamuco61 : CARNEVIL / LOSTSOULS
39. FunkytownRoller : INNOCENCE
40. RAIDERSEQUAL : ELITE
41. 1SNOOPY : NATHAN / DADSBUDDY
42. fusion1320 : PINOY
43. SA ROLLERZ : RO4LIFE 
44. fatdaddylv : STILUSO
45. djrascal : ADRIAN
46. TonyO : ROLLERZ
47. Mr Minnesota : MINNESOTA
48. ON-DA-LOW PREZ : MEXIKAN
49. recklesslifestyles : KNUCKLES
50. spcmata : MATA
51. cashmoneyspeed : BABY
52. Pedalscraper22 : HAVANA
53. low4life68lac : LOW4LIFE
54. Lil_Rob00 : AFTERMATH
55. NINETEEN.O.FOUR : 1904
56. tatt2danny : ROLLERZ
57. Munchie : ICICLE
58. Rare Jewell : RAREJEWEL
59. M3NAC3 : ARTISTICS
60. TWISM : SCARFACE
61. casper805 : ARTISTICS
62. IlDuce : FXRS
63. impala65 : SMURF
64. mitchell26 : STAY TRUE
65. DALLAS-G : DALLAS
66. TwOtYme : C509
67. LowRider_69 : FOCAL
68. TEXASFINEST63 : DALLAS / OAK CLIFF / D-TOWN 
69. DSweet LuX : LUXURIOUS
70. sanjosecustomz : UCE LIFE
71. Rusty193 : RUSTY193
72. aztecsoulz : AZTECSOUL
73. chongo : PUDGIE619
74. my daughter bike : FATIMA
75. unique27 : KNIGHTS
76. knightsgirl19 : ENCHANTED
77. johnnys121 : SOTELO
78. LowerDinU : LowerDinU
79. yillo : El Valle
80. tRiCk oR tReAt 2 : WASE ONE / OUTTATIME
81. imp63ss : DECOTO
82. D-ice69 : D-Ice
83. bigbearlocos : OL SKOOL
84. mrtinman : TINMANS
85. somerstyle : PUPPYLOVE
86. 68 CHEVY : FAMILIA
87. Clown confution : SOCIOS
88. ShotCallers O.C. : ANGELS
89. MR X : MISTERX
90. 73monte : KNIGHTS15
91. lowriderwiz : R R (with a crown in the middle)
92. charger24 : ONDALOW
93. MR.50 : R.F.F.R 
94. erick323 : ARTISTICS
95. jlopezdover : WAY OF LIFE
96. regalistic : WILD CHILD
97. buffitout : LAYITLOW
98. 86supremecutty : UnusualS
99. SAC_TOWN : SAC TOWN
100. mkvelidadon : OLDIESCC
101. armadillo-man : LIFE STYLE
102. wet-n-wild : S -N- S / UCE
103. the poor boys : TWISTED
104. Represent316 : GRAND PRIX
105. mr.casper : MR CASPER / AZTECSOUL
106. bigblockthing : SCHWINNG
17. MTX686- Kreeper


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

1. REC : EXCLUSIVE / PROBLEMAS
2. cadillac_pimpin : LEGIONS
3. syked1 : SKYED1 / LUX MTL /LUXURIOUS
4. BASH3R : ARTISTICS/JUICY 
5. MR.559 : TOPDOGS
6. lowlife-biker : EXCLUSIVE
7. hot$tuff5964 : LIL SUX 
8. 76'_SCHWINN : BLVD KINGS
9. lesstime : AGELESS
10. socios b.c. prez : SOCIOS
11. AMB1800 : EXCLUSIVE
12. JUSTDEEZ : JUSTDEEZ
13. Meeba : MEEBA
14. show-bound : BOTY 09
15. gizmo1 : ChildisH
16. OURSTYLE C.C. : OUR STYLE 
17. 310low'n'slow : THE DREAM
18. Artistics.TX : ARTISTICS
19. excalibur : CLOWN'N
20. 2lowsyn : ARTISTICS / T.A 210 
21. notorious*odl* : TESORO
22. Str8crazy80 : CRUSIN / 903
23. Stilo_RIDING_LOW : RIDINGLOW
24. POISON 831 : SOCIOS
25. bad news : BAD NEWS
26. The ZONE : The ZONE
27. bullet one : TOP DOGS
28. skinnischwinn : SKINNI
29. youcantfademe : DIRTY
30. 81.7.TX. : DARKNESS
31. ROLLERZ ONLY L.A. : ROLLERZ
32. luxuriousloc's : LUXURIOUS
33. renus : OLDSCHOOL
34. Sr.Castro : SPIDERMAN
35. 66wita6 : GANGSTA
36. FREAKY BEHAVIOR : ARTISTICS
37. og58pontiac : EMILIA 
38. chamuco61 : CARNEVIL / LOSTSOULS
39. FunkytownRoller : INNOCENCE
40. RAIDERSEQUAL : ELITE
41. 1SNOOPY : NATHAN / DADSBUDDY
42. fusion1320 : PINOY
43. SA ROLLERZ : RO4LIFE 
44. fatdaddylv : STILUSO
45. djrascal : ADRIAN
46. TonyO : ROLLERZ
47. Mr Minnesota : MINNESOTA
48. ON-DA-LOW PREZ : MEXIKAN
49. recklesslifestyles : KNUCKLES
50. spcmata : MATA
51. cashmoneyspeed : BABY
52. Pedalscraper22 : HAVANA
53. low4life68lac : LOW4LIFE
54. Lil_Rob00 : AFTERMATH
55. NINETEEN.O.FOUR : 1904
56. tatt2danny : ROLLERZ
57. Munchie : ICICLE
58. Rare Jewell : RAREJEWEL
59. M3NAC3 : ARTISTICS
60. TWISM : SCARFACE
61. casper805 : ARTISTICS
62. IlDuce : FXRS
63. impala65 : SMURF
64. mitchell26 : STAY TRUE
65. DALLAS-G : DALLAS
66. TwOtYme : C509
67. LowRider_69 : FOCAL
68. TEXASFINEST63 : DALLAS / OAK CLIFF / D-TOWN 
69. DSweet LuX : LUXURIOUS
70. sanjosecustomz : UCE LIFE
71. Rusty193 : RUSTY193
72. aztecsoulz : AZTECSOUL
73. chongo : PUDGIE619
74. my daughter bike : FATIMA
75. unique27 : KNIGHTS
76. knightsgirl19 : ENCHANTED
77. johnnys121 : SOTELO
78. LowerDinU : LowerDinU
79. yillo : El Valle
80. tRiCk oR tReAt 2 : WASE ONE / OUTTATIME
81. imp63ss : DECOTO
82. D-ice69 : D-Ice
83. bigbearlocos : OL SKOOL
84. mrtinman : TINMANS
85. somerstyle : PUPPYLOVE
86. 68 CHEVY : FAMILIA
87. Clown confution : SOCIOS
88. ShotCallers O.C. : ANGELS
89. MR X : MISTERX
90. 73monte : KNIGHTS15
91. lowriderwiz : R R (with a crown in the middle)
92. charger24 : ONDALOW
93. MR.50 : R.F.F.R 
94. erick323 : ARTISTICS
95. jlopezdover : WAY OF LIFE
96. regalistic : WILD CHILD
97. buffitout : LAYITLOW
98. 86supremecutty : UnusualS
99. SAC_TOWN : SAC TOWN
100. mkvelidadon : OLDIESCC
101. armadillo-man : LIFE STYLE
102. wet-n-wild : S -N- S / UCE
103. the poor boys : TWISTED
104. Represent316 : GRAND PRIX
105. mr.casper : MR CASPER / AZTECSOUL
106. bigblockthing : SCHWINNG
107. MTX686 : KREEPER


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:0


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

*107 and only 3 days left to enter.* :biggrin:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

i hope number 36 wins


----------



## 4_ever_green (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Nov 25 2008, 09:19 PM~12259742
> *107 and only 3 days left to enter.  :biggrin:
> *


where am i? :dunno: 

1. REC : EXCLUSIVE / PROBLEMAS
2. cadillac_pimpin : LEGIONS
3. syked1 : SKYED1 / LUX MTL /LUXURIOUS
4. BASH3R : ARTISTICS/JUICY 
5. MR.559 : TOPDOGS
6. lowlife-biker : EXCLUSIVE
7. hot$tuff5964 : LIL SUX 
8. 76'_SCHWINN : BLVD KINGS
9. lesstime : AGELESS
10. socios b.c. prez : SOCIOS
11. AMB1800 : EXCLUSIVE
12. JUSTDEEZ : JUSTDEEZ
13. Meeba : MEEBA
14. show-bound : BOTY 09
15. gizmo1 : ChildisH
16. OURSTYLE C.C. : OUR STYLE 
17. 310low'n'slow : THE DREAM
18. Artistics.TX : ARTISTICS
19. excalibur : CLOWN'N
20. 2lowsyn : ARTISTICS / T.A 210 
21. notorious*odl* : TESORO
22. Str8crazy80 : CRUSIN / 903
23. Stilo_RIDING_LOW : RIDINGLOW
24. POISON 831 : SOCIOS
25. bad news : BAD NEWS
26. The ZONE : The ZONE
27. bullet one : TOP DOGS
28. skinnischwinn : SKINNI
29. youcantfademe : DIRTY
30. 81.7.TX. : DARKNESS
31. ROLLERZ ONLY L.A. : ROLLERZ
32. luxuriousloc's : LUXURIOUS
33. renus : OLDSCHOOL
34. Sr.Castro : SPIDERMAN
35. 66wita6 : GANGSTA
36. FREAKY BEHAVIOR : ARTISTICS
37. og58pontiac : EMILIA 
38. chamuco61 : CARNEVIL / LOSTSOULS
39. FunkytownRoller : INNOCENCE
40. RAIDERSEQUAL : ELITE
41. 1SNOOPY : NATHAN / DADSBUDDY
42. fusion1320 : PINOY
43. SA ROLLERZ : RO4LIFE 
44. fatdaddylv : STILUSO
45. djrascal : ADRIAN
46. TonyO : ROLLERZ
47. Mr Minnesota : MINNESOTA
48. ON-DA-LOW PREZ : MEXIKAN
49. recklesslifestyles : KNUCKLES
50. spcmata : MATA
51. cashmoneyspeed : BABY
52. Pedalscraper22 : HAVANA
53. low4life68lac : LOW4LIFE
54. Lil_Rob00 : AFTERMATH
55. NINETEEN.O.FOUR : 1904
56. tatt2danny : ROLLERZ
57. Munchie : ICICLE
58. Rare Jewell : RAREJEWEL
59. M3NAC3 : ARTISTICS
60. TWISM : SCARFACE
61. casper805 : ARTISTICS
62. IlDuce : FXRS
63. impala65 : SMURF
64. mitchell26 : STAY TRUE
65. DALLAS-G : DALLAS
66. TwOtYme : C509
67. LowRider_69 : FOCAL
68. TEXASFINEST63 : DALLAS / OAK CLIFF / D-TOWN 
69. DSweet LuX : LUXURIOUS
70. sanjosecustomz : UCE LIFE
71. Rusty193 : RUSTY193
72. aztecsoulz : AZTECSOUL
73. chongo : PUDGIE619
74. my daughter bike : FATIMA
75. unique27 : KNIGHTS
76. knightsgirl19 : ENCHANTED
77. johnnys121 : SOTELO
78. LowerDinU : LowerDinU
79. yillo : El Valle
80. tRiCk oR tReAt 2 : WASE ONE / OUTTATIME
81. imp63ss : DECOTO
82. D-ice69 : D-Ice
83. bigbearlocos : OL SKOOL
84. mrtinman : TINMANS
85. somerstyle : PUPPYLOVE
86. 68 CHEVY : FAMILIA
87. Clown confution : SOCIOS
88. ShotCallers O.C. : ANGELS
89. MR X : MISTERX
90. 73monte : KNIGHTS15
91. lowriderwiz : R R (with a crown in the middle)
92. charger24 : ONDALOW
93. MR.50 : R.F.F.R 
94. erick323 : ARTISTICS
95. jlopezdover : WAY OF LIFE
96. regalistic : WILD CHILD
97. buffitout : LAYITLOW
98. 86supremecutty : UnusualS
99. SAC_TOWN : SAC TOWN
100. mkvelidadon : OLDIESCC
101. armadillo-man : LIFE STYLE
102. wet-n-wild : S -N- S / UCE
103. the poor boys : TWISTED
104. Represent316 : GRAND PRIX
105. mr.casper : MR CASPER / AZTECSOUL
106. bigblockthing : SCHWINNG
107. MTX686 : KREEPER
108. 4_ever_green : BLVDKINGS/ BLVD KING


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

wOw 108 thats a lot TTT


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigblockthing_@Nov 25 2008, 02:33 AM~12241838
> *im feelin "Schwinng" for my custom swingbike :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



shaaaaawwiinngggg!


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

1. REC : EXCLUSIVE / PROBLEMAS
2. cadillac_pimpin : LEGIONS
3. syked1 : SKYED1 / LUX MTL /LUXURIOUS
4. BASH3R : ARTISTICS/JUICY 
5. MR.559 : TOPDOGS
6. lowlife-biker : EXCLUSIVE
7. hot$tuff5964 : LIL SUX 
8. 76'_SCHWINN : BLVD KINGS
9. lesstime : AGELESS
10. socios b.c. prez : SOCIOS
11. AMB1800 : EXCLUSIVE
12. JUSTDEEZ : JUSTDEEZ
13. Meeba : MEEBA
14. show-bound : BOTY 09
15. gizmo1 : ChildisH
16. OURSTYLE C.C. : OUR STYLE 
17. 310low'n'slow : THE DREAM
18. Artistics.TX : ARTISTICS
19. excalibur : CLOWN'N
20. 2lowsyn : ARTISTICS / T.A 210 
21. notorious*odl* : TESORO
22. Str8crazy80 : CRUSIN / 903
23. Stilo_RIDING_LOW : RIDINGLOW
24. POISON 831 : SOCIOS
25. bad news : BAD NEWS
26. The ZONE : The ZONE
27. bullet one : TOP DOGS
28. skinnischwinn : SKINNI
29. youcantfademe : DIRTY
30. 81.7.TX. : DARKNESS
31. ROLLERZ ONLY L.A. : ROLLERZ
32. luxuriousloc's : LUXURIOUS
33. renus : OLDSCHOOL
34. Sr.Castro : SPIDERMAN
35. 66wita6 : GANGSTA
36. FREAKY BEHAVIOR : ARTISTICS
37. og58pontiac : EMILIA 
38. chamuco61 : CARNEVIL / LOSTSOULS
39. FunkytownRoller : INNOCENCE
40. RAIDERSEQUAL : ELITE
41. 1SNOOPY : NATHAN / DADSBUDDY
42. fusion1320 : PINOY
43. SA ROLLERZ : RO4LIFE 
44. fatdaddylv : STILUSO
45. djrascal : ADRIAN
46. TonyO : ROLLERZ
47. Mr Minnesota : MINNESOTA
48. ON-DA-LOW PREZ : MEXIKAN
49. recklesslifestyles : KNUCKLES
50. spcmata : MATA
51. cashmoneyspeed : BABY
52. Pedalscraper22 : HAVANA
53. low4life68lac : LOW4LIFE
54. Lil_Rob00 : AFTERMATH
55. NINETEEN.O.FOUR : 1904
56. tatt2danny : ROLLERZ
57. Munchie : ICICLE
58. Rare Jewell : RAREJEWEL
59. M3NAC3 : ARTISTICS
60. TWISM : SCARFACE
61. casper805 : ARTISTICS
62. IlDuce : FXRS
63. impala65 : SMURF
64. mitchell26 : STAY TRUE
65. DALLAS-G : DALLAS
66. TwOtYme : C509
67. LowRider_69 : FOCAL
68. TEXASFINEST63 : DALLAS / OAK CLIFF / D-TOWN 
69. DSweet LuX : LUXURIOUS
70. sanjosecustomz : UCE LIFE
71. Rusty193 : RUSTY193
72. aztecsoulz : AZTECSOUL
73. chongo : PUDGIE619
74. my daughter bike : FATIMA
75. unique27 : KNIGHTS
76. knightsgirl19 : ENCHANTED
77. johnnys121 : SOTELO
78. LowerDinU : LowerDinU
79. yillo : El Valle
80. tRiCk oR tReAt 2 : WASE ONE / OUTTATIME
81. imp63ss : DECOTO
82. D-ice69 : D-Ice
83. bigbearlocos : OL SKOOL
84. mrtinman : TINMANS
85. somerstyle : PUPPYLOVE
86. 68 CHEVY : FAMILIA
87. Clown confution : SOCIOS
88. ShotCallers O.C. : ANGELS
89. MR X : MISTERX
90. 73monte : KNIGHTS15
91. lowriderwiz : R R (with a crown in the middle)
92. charger24 : ONDALOW
93. MR.50 : R.F.F.R 
94. erick323 : ARTISTICS
95. jlopezdover : WAY OF LIFE
96. regalistic : WILD CHILD
97. buffitout : LAYITLOW
98. 86supremecutty : UnusualS
99. SAC_TOWN : SAC TOWN
100. mkvelidadon : OLDIESCC
101. armadillo-man : LIFE STYLE
102. wet-n-wild : S -N- S / UCE
103. the poor boys : TWISTED
104. Represent316 : GRAND PRIX
105. mr.casper : MR CASPER / AZTECSOUL
106. bigblockthing : SCHWINNG
107. MTX686 : KREEPER
108. 4_ever_green : BLVDKINGS / BLVD KING


----------



## HAGCustoms (Oct 9, 2008)

:wow: 108


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

SO WHEN ARE YOU GOING TO RAFFLE IT UP :cheesy:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Oct 26 2008, 07:12 AM~11975186
> *My brother is here on LIL his screen name is HAGCustoms.</span>
> 
> All you need to do is reply in this thread with what you would like the badge to read. Make sure the spelling is correct!!!
> ...


----------



## $piff (Oct 10, 2006)

Cali LiviN


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

1. REC : EXCLUSIVE / PROBLEMAS
2. cadillac_pimpin : LEGIONS
3. syked1 : SKYED1 / LUX MTL /LUXURIOUS
4. BASH3R : ARTISTICS/JUICY 
5. MR.559 : TOPDOGS
6. lowlife-biker : EXCLUSIVE
7. hot$tuff5964 : LIL SUX 
8. 76'_SCHWINN : BLVD KINGS
9. lesstime : AGELESS
10. socios b.c. prez : SOCIOS
11. AMB1800 : EXCLUSIVE
12. JUSTDEEZ : JUSTDEEZ
13. Meeba : MEEBA
14. show-bound : BOTY 09
15. gizmo1 : ChildisH
16. OURSTYLE C.C. : OUR STYLE 
17. 310low'n'slow : THE DREAM
18. Artistics.TX : ARTISTICS
19. excalibur : CLOWN'N
20. 2lowsyn : ARTISTICS / T.A 210 
21. notorious*odl* : TESORO
22. Str8crazy80 : CRUSIN / 903
23. Stilo_RIDING_LOW : RIDINGLOW
24. POISON 831 : SOCIOS
25. bad news : BAD NEWS
26. The ZONE : The ZONE
27. bullet one : TOP DOGS
28. skinnischwinn : SKINNI
29. youcantfademe : DIRTY
30. 81.7.TX. : DARKNESS
31. ROLLERZ ONLY L.A. : ROLLERZ
32. luxuriousloc's : LUXURIOUS
33. renus : OLDSCHOOL
34. Sr.Castro : SPIDERMAN
35. 66wita6 : GANGSTA
36. FREAKY BEHAVIOR : ARTISTICS
37. og58pontiac : EMILIA 
38. chamuco61 : CARNEVIL / LOSTSOULS
39. FunkytownRoller : INNOCENCE
40. RAIDERSEQUAL : ELITE
41. 1SNOOPY : NATHAN / DADSBUDDY
42. fusion1320 : PINOY
43. SA ROLLERZ : RO4LIFE 
44. fatdaddylv : STILUSO
45. djrascal : ADRIAN
46. TonyO : ROLLERZ
47. Mr Minnesota : MINNESOTA
48. ON-DA-LOW PREZ : MEXIKAN
49. recklesslifestyles : KNUCKLES
50. spcmata : MATA
51. cashmoneyspeed : BABY
52. Pedalscraper22 : HAVANA
53. low4life68lac : LOW4LIFE
54. Lil_Rob00 : AFTERMATH
55. NINETEEN.O.FOUR : 1904
56. tatt2danny : ROLLERZ
57. Munchie : ICICLE
58. Rare Jewell : RAREJEWEL
59. M3NAC3 : ARTISTICS
60. TWISM : SCARFACE
61. casper805 : ARTISTICS
62. IlDuce : FXRS
63. impala65 : SMURF
64. mitchell26 : STAY TRUE
65. DALLAS-G : DALLAS
66. TwOtYme : C509
67. LowRider_69 : FOCAL
68. TEXASFINEST63 : DALLAS / OAK CLIFF / D-TOWN 
69. DSweet LuX : LUXURIOUS
70. sanjosecustomz : UCE LIFE
71. Rusty193 : RUSTY193
72. aztecsoulz : AZTECSOUL
73. chongo : PUDGIE619
74. my daughter bike : FATIMA
75. unique27 : KNIGHTS
76. knightsgirl19 : ENCHANTED
77. johnnys121 : SOTELO
78. LowerDinU : LowerDinU
79. yillo : El Valle
80. tRiCk oR tReAt 2 : WASE ONE / OUTTATIME
81. imp63ss : DECOTO
82. D-ice69 : D-Ice
83. bigbearlocos : OL SKOOL
84. mrtinman : TINMANS
85. somerstyle : PUPPYLOVE
86. 68 CHEVY : FAMILIA
87. Clown confution : SOCIOS
88. ShotCallers O.C. : ANGELS
89. MR X : MISTERX
90. 73monte : KNIGHTS15
91. lowriderwiz : R R (with a crown in the middle)
92. charger24 : ONDALOW
93. MR.50 : R.F.F.R 
94. erick323 : ARTISTICS
95. jlopezdover : WAY OF LIFE
96. regalistic : WILD CHILD
97. buffitout : LAYITLOW
98. 86supremecutty : UnusualS
99. SAC_TOWN : SAC TOWN
100. mkvelidadon : OLDIESCC
101. armadillo-man : LIFE STYLE
102. wet-n-wild : S -N- S / UCE
103. the poor boys : TWISTED
104. Represent316 : GRAND PRIX
105. mr.casper : MR CASPER / AZTECSOUL
106. bigblockthing : SCHWINNG
107. MTX686 : KREEPER
108. 4_ever_green : BLVDKINGS / BLVD KING
109. $piff : Cali LiviN


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

*Friday November 28th at 12:00 am EST the cut off time to enter your name.

The draw will be done on Saturday November 29th and posted the same day!

Good Luck to everyone!! *


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ID: killa lowrider - to write: Joe Money


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

1. REC : EXCLUSIVE / PROBLEMAS
2. cadillac_pimpin : LEGIONS
3. syked1 : SKYED1 / LUX MTL /LUXURIOUS
4. BASH3R : ARTISTICS/JUICY 
5. MR.559 : TOPDOGS
6. lowlife-biker : EXCLUSIVE
7. hot$tuff5964 : LIL SUX 
8. 76'_SCHWINN : BLVD KINGS
9. lesstime : AGELESS
10. socios b.c. prez : SOCIOS
11. AMB1800 : EXCLUSIVE
12. JUSTDEEZ : JUSTDEEZ
13. Meeba : MEEBA
14. show-bound : BOTY 09
15. gizmo1 : ChildisH
16. OURSTYLE C.C. : OUR STYLE 
17. 310low'n'slow : THE DREAM
18. Artistics.TX : ARTISTICS
19. excalibur : CLOWN'N
20. 2lowsyn : ARTISTICS / T.A 210 
21. notorious*odl* : TESORO
22. Str8crazy80 : CRUSIN / 903
23. Stilo_RIDING_LOW : RIDINGLOW
24. POISON 831 : SOCIOS
25. bad news : BAD NEWS
26. The ZONE : The ZONE
27. bullet one : TOP DOGS
28. skinnischwinn : SKINNI
29. youcantfademe : DIRTY
30. 81.7.TX. : DARKNESS
31. ROLLERZ ONLY L.A. : ROLLERZ
32. luxuriousloc's : LUXURIOUS
33. renus : OLDSCHOOL
34. Sr.Castro : SPIDERMAN
35. 66wita6 : GANGSTA
36. FREAKY BEHAVIOR : ARTISTICS
37. og58pontiac : EMILIA 
38. chamuco61 : CARNEVIL / LOSTSOULS
39. FunkytownRoller : INNOCENCE
40. RAIDERSEQUAL : ELITE
41. 1SNOOPY : NATHAN / DADSBUDDY
42. fusion1320 : PINOY
43. SA ROLLERZ : RO4LIFE 
44. fatdaddylv : STILUSO
45. djrascal : ADRIAN
46. TonyO : ROLLERZ
47. Mr Minnesota : MINNESOTA
48. ON-DA-LOW PREZ : MEXIKAN
49. recklesslifestyles : KNUCKLES
50. spcmata : MATA
51. cashmoneyspeed : BABY
52. Pedalscraper22 : HAVANA
53. low4life68lac : LOW4LIFE
54. Lil_Rob00 : AFTERMATH
55. NINETEEN.O.FOUR : 1904
56. tatt2danny : ROLLERZ
57. Munchie : ICICLE
58. Rare Jewell : RAREJEWEL
59. M3NAC3 : ARTISTICS
60. TWISM : SCARFACE
61. casper805 : ARTISTICS
62. IlDuce : FXRS
63. impala65 : SMURF
64. mitchell26 : STAY TRUE
65. DALLAS-G : DALLAS
66. TwOtYme : C509
67. LowRider_69 : FOCAL
68. TEXASFINEST63 : DALLAS / OAK CLIFF / D-TOWN 
69. DSweet LuX : LUXURIOUS
70. sanjosecustomz : UCE LIFE
71. Rusty193 : RUSTY193
72. aztecsoulz : AZTECSOUL
73. chongo : PUDGIE619
74. my daughter bike : FATIMA
75. unique27 : KNIGHTS
76. knightsgirl19 : ENCHANTED
77. johnnys121 : SOTELO
78. LowerDinU : LowerDinU
79. yillo : El Valle
80. tRiCk oR tReAt 2 : WASE ONE / OUTTATIME
81. imp63ss : DECOTO
82. D-ice69 : D-Ice
83. bigbearlocos : OL SKOOL
84. mrtinman : TINMANS
85. somerstyle : PUPPYLOVE
86. 68 CHEVY : FAMILIA
87. Clown confution : SOCIOS
88. ShotCallers O.C. : ANGELS
89. MR X : MISTERX
90. 73monte : KNIGHTS15
91. lowriderwiz : R R (with a crown in the middle)
92. charger24 : ONDALOW
93. MR.50 : R.F.F.R 
94. erick323 : ARTISTICS
95. jlopezdover : WAY OF LIFE
96. regalistic : WILD CHILD
97. buffitout : LAYITLOW
98. 86supremecutty : UnusualS
99. SAC_TOWN : SAC TOWN
100. mkvelidadon : OLDIESCC
101. armadillo-man : LIFE STYLE
102. wet-n-wild : S -N- S / UCE
103. the poor boys : TWISTED
104. Represent316 : GRAND PRIX
105. mr.casper : MR CASPER / AZTECSOUL
106. bigblockthing : SCHWINNG
107. MTX686 : KREEPER
108. 4_ever_green : BLVDKINGS / BLVD KING
109. $piff : Cali LiviN
110. killa lowrider : JOE MONEY


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Nov 26 2008, 02:02 PM~12265308
> *Friday November 28th at 12:00 am EST the cut off time to enter your name.
> 
> The draw will be done on Saturday November 29th and posted the same day!
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Nov 26 2008, 03:02 PM~12265308
> *Friday November 28th at 12:00 am EST the cut off time to enter your name.
> 
> The draw will be done on Saturday November 29th and posted the same day!
> ...



TTT


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)




----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

1. REC : EXCLUSIVE / PROBLEMAS
2. cadillac_pimpin : LEGIONS
3. syked1 : SKYED1 / LUX MTL /LUXURIOUS
4. BASH3R : ARTISTICS/JUICY 
5. MR.559 : TOPDOGS
6. lowlife-biker : EXCLUSIVE
7. hot$tuff5964 : LIL SUX 
8. 76'_SCHWINN : BLVD KINGS
9. lesstime : AGELESS
10. socios b.c. prez : SOCIOS
11. AMB1800 : EXCLUSIVE
12. JUSTDEEZ : JUSTDEEZ
13. Meeba : MEEBA
14. show-bound : BOTY 09
15. gizmo1 : ChildisH
16. OURSTYLE C.C. : OUR STYLE 
17. 310low'n'slow : THE DREAM
18. Artistics.TX : ARTISTICS
19. excalibur : CLOWN'N
20. 2lowsyn : ARTISTICS / T.A 210 
21. notorious*odl* : TESORO
22. Str8crazy80 : CRUSIN / 903
23. Stilo_RIDING_LOW : RIDINGLOW
24. POISON 831 : SOCIOS
25. bad news : BAD NEWS
26. The ZONE : The ZONE
27. bullet one : TOP DOGS
28. skinnischwinn : SKINNI
29. youcantfademe : DIRTY
30. 81.7.TX. : DARKNESS
31. ROLLERZ ONLY L.A. : ROLLERZ
32. luxuriousloc's : LUXURIOUS
33. renus : OLDSCHOOL
34. Sr.Castro : SPIDERMAN
35. 66wita6 : GANGSTA
36. FREAKY BEHAVIOR : ARTISTICS
37. og58pontiac : EMILIA 
38. chamuco61 : CARNEVIL / LOSTSOULS
39. FunkytownRoller : INNOCENCE
40. RAIDERSEQUAL : ELITE
41. 1SNOOPY : NATHAN / DADSBUDDY
42. fusion1320 : PINOY
43. SA ROLLERZ : RO4LIFE 
44. fatdaddylv : STILUSO
45. djrascal : ADRIAN
46. TonyO : ROLLERZ
47. Mr Minnesota : MINNESOTA
48. ON-DA-LOW PREZ : MEXIKAN
49. recklesslifestyles : KNUCKLES
50. spcmata : MATA
51. cashmoneyspeed : BABY
52. Pedalscraper22 : HAVANA
53. low4life68lac : LOW4LIFE
54. Lil_Rob00 : AFTERMATH
55. NINETEEN.O.FOUR : 1904
56. tatt2danny : ROLLERZ
57. Munchie : ICICLE
58. Rare Jewell : RAREJEWEL
59. M3NAC3 : ARTISTICS
60. TWISM : SCARFACE
61. casper805 : ARTISTICS
62. IlDuce : FXRS
63. impala65 : SMURF
64. mitchell26 : STAY TRUE
65. DALLAS-G : DALLAS
66. TwOtYme : C509
67. LowRider_69 : FOCAL
68. TEXASFINEST63 : DALLAS / OAK CLIFF / D-TOWN 
69. DSweet LuX : LUXURIOUS
70. sanjosecustomz : UCE LIFE
71. Rusty193 : RUSTY193
72. aztecsoulz : AZTECSOUL
73. chongo : PUDGIE619
74. my daughter bike : FATIMA
75. unique27 : KNIGHTS
76. knightsgirl19 : ENCHANTED
77. johnnys121 : SOTELO
78. LowerDinU : LowerDinU
79. yillo : El Valle
80. tRiCk oR tReAt 2 : WASE ONE / OUTTATIME
81. imp63ss : DECOTO
82. D-ice69 : D-Ice
83. bigbearlocos : OL SKOOL
84. mrtinman : TINMANS
85. somerstyle : PUPPYLOVE
86. 68 CHEVY : FAMILIA
87. Clown confution : SOCIOS
88. ShotCallers O.C. : ANGELS
89. MR X : MISTERX
90. 73monte : KNIGHTS15
91. lowriderwiz : R R (with a crown in the middle)
92. charger24 : ONDALOW
93. MR.50 : R.F.F.R 
94. erick323 : ARTISTICS
95. jlopezdover : WAY OF LIFE
96. regalistic : WILD CHILD
97. buffitout : LAYITLOW
98. 86supremecutty : UnusualS
99. SAC_TOWN : SAC TOWN
100. mkvelidadon : OLDIESCC
101. armadillo-man : LIFE STYLE
102. wet-n-wild : S -N- S / UCE
103. the poor boys : TWISTED
104. Represent316 : GRAND PRIX
105. mr.casper : MR CASPER / AZTECSOUL
106. bigblockthing : SCHWINNG
107. MTX686 : KREEPER
108. 4_ever_green : BLVDKINGS / BLVD KING
109. $piff : Cali LiviN
110. killa lowrider : JOE MONEY

Final list??? 
:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## chris23 (Nov 1, 2007)

1. REC : EXCLUSIVE / PROBLEMAS
2. cadillac_pimpin : LEGIONS
3. syked1 : SKYED1 / LUX MTL /LUXURIOUS
4. BASH3R : ARTISTICS/JUICY 
5. MR.559 : TOPDOGS
6. lowlife-biker : EXCLUSIVE
7. hot$tuff5964 : LIL SUX 
8. 76'_SCHWINN : BLVD KINGS
9. lesstime : AGELESS
10. socios b.c. prez : SOCIOS
11. AMB1800 : EXCLUSIVE
12. JUSTDEEZ : JUSTDEEZ
13. Meeba : MEEBA
14. show-bound : BOTY 09
15. gizmo1 : ChildisH
16. OURSTYLE C.C. : OUR STYLE 
17. 310low'n'slow : THE DREAM
18. Artistics.TX : ARTISTICS
19. excalibur : CLOWN'N
20. 2lowsyn : ARTISTICS / T.A 210 
21. notorious*odl* : TESORO
22. Str8crazy80 : CRUSIN / 903
23. Stilo_RIDING_LOW : RIDINGLOW
24. POISON 831 : SOCIOS
25. bad news : BAD NEWS
26. The ZONE : The ZONE
27. bullet one : TOP DOGS
28. skinnischwinn : SKINNI
29. youcantfademe : DIRTY
30. 81.7.TX. : DARKNESS
31. ROLLERZ ONLY L.A. : ROLLERZ
32. luxuriousloc's : LUXURIOUS
33. renus : OLDSCHOOL
34. Sr.Castro : SPIDERMAN
35. 66wita6 : GANGSTA
36. FREAKY BEHAVIOR : ARTISTICS
37. og58pontiac : EMILIA 
38. chamuco61 : CARNEVIL / LOSTSOULS
39. FunkytownRoller : INNOCENCE
40. RAIDERSEQUAL : ELITE
41. 1SNOOPY : NATHAN / DADSBUDDY
42. fusion1320 : PINOY
43. SA ROLLERZ : RO4LIFE 
44. fatdaddylv : STILUSO
45. djrascal : ADRIAN
46. TonyO : ROLLERZ
47. Mr Minnesota : MINNESOTA
48. ON-DA-LOW PREZ : MEXIKAN
49. recklesslifestyles : KNUCKLES
50. spcmata : MATA
51. cashmoneyspeed : BABY
52. Pedalscraper22 : HAVANA
53. low4life68lac : LOW4LIFE
54. Lil_Rob00 : AFTERMATH
55. NINETEEN.O.FOUR : 1904
56. tatt2danny : ROLLERZ
57. Munchie : ICICLE
58. Rare Jewell : RAREJEWEL
59. M3NAC3 : ARTISTICS
60. TWISM : SCARFACE
61. casper805 : ARTISTICS
62. IlDuce : FXRS
63. impala65 : SMURF
64. mitchell26 : STAY TRUE
65. DALLAS-G : DALLAS
66. TwOtYme : C509
67. LowRider_69 : FOCAL
68. TEXASFINEST63 : DALLAS / OAK CLIFF / D-TOWN 
69. DSweet LuX : LUXURIOUS
70. sanjosecustomz : UCE LIFE
71. Rusty193 : RUSTY193
72. aztecsoulz : AZTECSOUL
73. chongo : PUDGIE619
74. my daughter bike : FATIMA
75. unique27 : KNIGHTS
76. knightsgirl19 : ENCHANTED
77. johnnys121 : SOTELO
78. LowerDinU : LowerDinU
79. yillo : El Valle
80. tRiCk oR tReAt 2 : WASE ONE / OUTTATIME
81. imp63ss : DECOTO
82. D-ice69 : D-Ice
83. bigbearlocos : OL SKOOL
84. mrtinman : TINMANS
85. somerstyle : PUPPYLOVE
86. 68 CHEVY : FAMILIA
87. Clown confution : SOCIOS
88. ShotCallers O.C. : ANGELS
89. MR X : MISTERX
90. 73monte : KNIGHTS15
91. lowriderwiz : R R (with a crown in the middle)
92. charger24 : ONDALOW
93. MR.50 : R.F.F.R 
94. erick323 : ARTISTICS
95. jlopezdover : WAY OF LIFE
96. regalistic : WILD CHILD
97. buffitout : LAYITLOW
98. 86supremecutty : UnusualS
99. SAC_TOWN : SAC TOWN
100. mkvelidadon : OLDIESCC
101. armadillo-man : LIFE STYLE
102. wet-n-wild : S -N- S / UCE
103. the poor boys : TWISTED
104. Represent316 : GRAND PRIX
105. mr.casper : MR CASPER / AZTECSOUL
106. bigblockthing : SCHWINNG
107. MTX686 : KREEPER
108. 4_ever_green : BLVDKINGS / BLVD KING
109. $piff : Cali LiviN
110. killa lowrider : JOE MONEY
111. Chris23:Bandit


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

1. REC : EXCLUSIVE / PROBLEMAS
2. cadillac_pimpin : LEGIONS
3. syked1 : SKYED1 / LUX MTL /LUXURIOUS
4. BASH3R : ARTISTICS/JUICY 
5. MR.559 : TOPDOGS
6. lowlife-biker : EXCLUSIVE
7. hot$tuff5964 : LIL SUX 
8. 76'_SCHWINN : BLVD KINGS
9. lesstime : AGELESS
10. socios b.c. prez : SOCIOS
11. AMB1800 : EXCLUSIVE
12. JUSTDEEZ : JUSTDEEZ
13. Meeba : MEEBA
14. show-bound : BOTY 09
15. gizmo1 : ChildisH
16. OURSTYLE C.C. : OUR STYLE 
17. 310low'n'slow : THE DREAM
18. Artistics.TX : ARTISTICS
19. excalibur : CLOWN'N
20. 2lowsyn : ARTISTICS / T.A 210 
21. notorious*odl* : TESORO
22. Str8crazy80 : CRUSIN / 903
23. Stilo_RIDING_LOW : RIDINGLOW
24. POISON 831 : SOCIOS
25. bad news : BAD NEWS
26. The ZONE : The ZONE
27. bullet one : TOP DOGS
28. skinnischwinn : SKINNI
29. youcantfademe : DIRTY
30. 81.7.TX. : DARKNESS
31. ROLLERZ ONLY L.A. : ROLLERZ
32. luxuriousloc's : LUXURIOUS
33. renus : OLDSCHOOL
34. Sr.Castro : SPIDERMAN
35. 66wita6 : GANGSTA
36. FREAKY BEHAVIOR : ARTISTICS
37. og58pontiac : EMILIA 
38. chamuco61 : CARNEVIL / LOSTSOULS
39. FunkytownRoller : INNOCENCE
40. RAIDERSEQUAL : ELITE
41. 1SNOOPY : NATHAN / DADSBUDDY
42. fusion1320 : PINOY
43. SA ROLLERZ : RO4LIFE 
44. fatdaddylv : STILUSO
45. djrascal : ADRIAN
46. TonyO : ROLLERZ
47. Mr Minnesota : MINNESOTA
48. ON-DA-LOW PREZ : MEXIKAN
49. recklesslifestyles : KNUCKLES
50. spcmata : MATA
51. cashmoneyspeed : BABY
52. Pedalscraper22 : HAVANA
53. low4life68lac : LOW4LIFE
54. Lil_Rob00 : AFTERMATH
55. NINETEEN.O.FOUR : 1904
56. tatt2danny : ROLLERZ
57. Munchie : ICICLE
58. Rare Jewell : RAREJEWEL
59. M3NAC3 : ARTISTICS
60. TWISM : SCARFACE
61. casper805 : ARTISTICS
62. IlDuce : FXRS
63. impala65 : SMURF
64. mitchell26 : STAY TRUE
65. DALLAS-G : DALLAS
66. TwOtYme : C509
67. LowRider_69 : FOCAL
68. TEXASFINEST63 : DALLAS / OAK CLIFF / D-TOWN 
69. DSweet LuX : LUXURIOUS
70. sanjosecustomz : UCE LIFE
71. Rusty193 : RUSTY193
72. aztecsoulz : AZTECSOUL
73. chongo : PUDGIE619
74. my daughter bike : FATIMA
75. unique27 : KNIGHTS
76. knightsgirl19 : ENCHANTED
77. johnnys121 : SOTELO
78. LowerDinU : LowerDinU
79. yillo : El Valle
80. tRiCk oR tReAt 2 : WASE ONE / OUTTATIME
81. imp63ss : DECOTO
82. D-ice69 : D-Ice
83. bigbearlocos : OL SKOOL
84. mrtinman : TINMANS
85. somerstyle : PUPPYLOVE
86. 68 CHEVY : FAMILIA
87. Clown confution : SOCIOS
88. ShotCallers O.C. : ANGELS
89. MR X : MISTERX
90. 73monte : KNIGHTS15
91. lowriderwiz : R R (with a crown in the middle)
92. charger24 : ONDALOW
93. MR.50 : R.F.F.R 
94. erick323 : ARTISTICS
95. jlopezdover : WAY OF LIFE
96. regalistic : WILD CHILD
97. buffitout : LAYITLOW
98. 86supremecutty : UnusualS
99. SAC_TOWN : SAC TOWN
100. mkvelidadon : OLDIESCC
101. armadillo-man : LIFE STYLE
102. wet-n-wild : S -N- S / UCE
103. the poor boys : TWISTED
104. Represent316 : GRAND PRIX
105. mr.casper : MR CASPER / AZTECSOUL
106. bigblockthing : SCHWINNG
107. MTX686 : KREEPER
108. 4_ever_green : BLVDKINGS / BLVD KING
109. $piff : Cali LiviN
110. killa lowrider : JOE MONEY
111. Chris23 : BANDIT

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

how many hours till the draw? time differences and all lol.


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)




----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Nov 27 2008, 06:30 PM~12277105
> *how many hours till the draw? time differences and all lol.
> *


12am friday EST


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

9 pm in Cali is the cut off time, Friday November the 28th.
Draw will be done Sat morning and posted in this topic.


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## carlosjimenez (Oct 13, 2004)

JIMENEZ


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

1. REC : EXCLUSIVE / PROBLEMAS
2. cadillac_pimpin : LEGIONS
3. syked1 : SKYED1 / LUX MTL /LUXURIOUS
4. BASH3R : ARTISTICS/JUICY 
5. MR.559 : TOPDOGS
6. lowlife-biker : EXCLUSIVE
7. hot$tuff5964 : LIL SUX 
8. 76'_SCHWINN : BLVD KINGS
9. lesstime : AGELESS
10. socios b.c. prez : SOCIOS
11. AMB1800 : EXCLUSIVE
12. JUSTDEEZ : JUSTDEEZ
13. Meeba : MEEBA
14. show-bound : BOTY 09
15. gizmo1 : ChildisH
16. OURSTYLE C.C. : OUR STYLE 
17. 310low'n'slow : THE DREAM
18. Artistics.TX : ARTISTICS
19. excalibur : CLOWN'N
20. 2lowsyn : ARTISTICS / T.A 210 
21. notorious*odl* : TESORO
22. Str8crazy80 : CRUSIN / 903
23. Stilo_RIDING_LOW : RIDINGLOW
24. POISON 831 : SOCIOS
25. bad news : BAD NEWS
26. The ZONE : The ZONE
27. bullet one : TOP DOGS
28. skinnischwinn : SKINNI
29. youcantfademe : DIRTY
30. 81.7.TX. : DARKNESS
31. ROLLERZ ONLY L.A. : ROLLERZ
32. luxuriousloc's : LUXURIOUS
33. renus : OLDSCHOOL
34. Sr.Castro : SPIDERMAN
35. 66wita6 : GANGSTA
36. FREAKY BEHAVIOR : ARTISTICS
37. og58pontiac : EMILIA 
38. chamuco61 : CARNEVIL / LOSTSOULS
39. FunkytownRoller : INNOCENCE
40. RAIDERSEQUAL : ELITE
41. 1SNOOPY : NATHAN / DADSBUDDY
42. fusion1320 : PINOY
43. SA ROLLERZ : RO4LIFE 
44. fatdaddylv : STILUSO
45. djrascal : ADRIAN
46. TonyO : ROLLERZ
47. Mr Minnesota : MINNESOTA
48. ON-DA-LOW PREZ : MEXIKAN
49. recklesslifestyles : KNUCKLES
50. spcmata : MATA
51. cashmoneyspeed : BABY
52. Pedalscraper22 : HAVANA
53. low4life68lac : LOW4LIFE
54. Lil_Rob00 : AFTERMATH
55. NINETEEN.O.FOUR : 1904
56. tatt2danny : ROLLERZ
57. Munchie : ICICLE
58. Rare Jewell : RAREJEWEL
59. M3NAC3 : ARTISTICS
60. TWISM : SCARFACE
61. casper805 : ARTISTICS
62. IlDuce : FXRS
63. impala65 : SMURF
64. mitchell26 : STAY TRUE
65. DALLAS-G : DALLAS
66. TwOtYme : C509
67. LowRider_69 : FOCAL
68. TEXASFINEST63 : DALLAS / OAK CLIFF / D-TOWN 
69. DSweet LuX : LUXURIOUS
70. sanjosecustomz : UCE LIFE
71. Rusty193 : RUSTY193
72. aztecsoulz : AZTECSOUL
73. chongo : PUDGIE619
74. my daughter bike : FATIMA
75. unique27 : KNIGHTS
76. knightsgirl19 : ENCHANTED
77. johnnys121 : SOTELO
78. LowerDinU : LowerDinU
79. yillo : El Valle
80. tRiCk oR tReAt 2 : WASE ONE / OUTTATIME
81. imp63ss : DECOTO
82. D-ice69 : D-Ice
83. bigbearlocos : OL SKOOL
84. mrtinman : TINMANS
85. somerstyle : PUPPYLOVE
86. 68 CHEVY : FAMILIA
87. Clown confution : SOCIOS
88. ShotCallers O.C. : ANGELS
89. MR X : MISTERX
90. 73monte : KNIGHTS15
91. lowriderwiz : R R (with a crown in the middle)
92. charger24 : ONDALOW
93. MR.50 : R.F.F.R 
94. erick323 : ARTISTICS
95. jlopezdover : WAY OF LIFE
96. regalistic : WILD CHILD
97. buffitout : LAYITLOW
98. 86supremecutty : UnusualS
99. SAC_TOWN : SAC TOWN
100. mkvelidadon : OLDIESCC
101. armadillo-man : LIFE STYLE
102. wet-n-wild : S -N- S / UCE
103. the poor boys : TWISTED
104. Represent316 : GRAND PRIX
105. mr.casper : MR CASPER / AZTECSOUL
106. bigblockthing : SCHWINNG
107. MTX686 : KREEPER
108. 4_ever_green : BLVDKINGS / BLVD KING
109. $piff : Cali LiviN
110. killa lowrider : JOE MONEY
111. Chris23 : BANDIT
112. carlosjimenez : JIMENEZ


----------



## fatdaddylv (Nov 14, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

shoot ill give it a shot.......

chilly willy............ARTISTICS


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

bigshod-------Drizzle


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

keep my fingers crossed


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

update the list D


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Nov 28 2008, 03:38 PM~12282275
> *update the list D
> *


Stop tellin me what to do ! :angry: 




:biggrin:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

1. REC : EXCLUSIVE / PROBLEMAS
2. cadillac_pimpin : LEGIONS
3. syked1 : SKYED1 / LUX MTL /LUXURIOUS
4. BASH3R : ARTISTICS/JUICY 
5. MR.559 : TOPDOGS
6. lowlife-biker : EXCLUSIVE
7. hot$tuff5964 : LIL SUX 
8. 76'_SCHWINN : BLVD KINGS
9. lesstime : AGELESS
10. socios b.c. prez : SOCIOS
11. AMB1800 : EXCLUSIVE
12. JUSTDEEZ : JUSTDEEZ
13. Meeba : MEEBA
14. show-bound : BOTY 09
15. gizmo1 : ChildisH
16. OURSTYLE C.C. : OUR STYLE 
17. 310low'n'slow : THE DREAM
18. Artistics.TX : ARTISTICS
19. excalibur : CLOWN'N
20. 2lowsyn : ARTISTICS / T.A 210 
21. notorious*odl* : TESORO
22. Str8crazy80 : CRUSIN / 903
23. Stilo_RIDING_LOW : RIDINGLOW
24. POISON 831 : SOCIOS
25. bad news : BAD NEWS
26. The ZONE : The ZONE
27. bullet one : TOP DOGS
28. skinnischwinn : SKINNI
29. youcantfademe : DIRTY
30. 81.7.TX. : DARKNESS
31. ROLLERZ ONLY L.A. : ROLLERZ
32. luxuriousloc's : LUXURIOUS
33. renus : OLDSCHOOL
34. Sr.Castro : SPIDERMAN
35. 66wita6 : GANGSTA
36. FREAKY BEHAVIOR : ARTISTICS
37. og58pontiac : EMILIA 
38. chamuco61 : CARNEVIL / LOSTSOULS
39. FunkytownRoller : INNOCENCE
40. RAIDERSEQUAL : ELITE
41. 1SNOOPY : NATHAN / DADSBUDDY
42. fusion1320 : PINOY
43. SA ROLLERZ : RO4LIFE 
44. fatdaddylv : STILUSO
45. djrascal : ADRIAN
46. TonyO : ROLLERZ
47. Mr Minnesota : MINNESOTA
48. ON-DA-LOW PREZ : MEXIKAN
49. recklesslifestyles : KNUCKLES
50. spcmata : MATA
51. cashmoneyspeed : BABY
52. Pedalscraper22 : HAVANA
53. low4life68lac : LOW4LIFE
54. Lil_Rob00 : AFTERMATH
55. NINETEEN.O.FOUR : 1904
56. tatt2danny : ROLLERZ
57. Munchie : ICICLE
58. Rare Jewell : RAREJEWEL
59. M3NAC3 : ARTISTICS
60. TWISM : SCARFACE
61. casper805 : ARTISTICS
62. IlDuce : FXRS
63. impala65 : SMURF
64. mitchell26 : STAY TRUE
65. DALLAS-G : DALLAS
66. TwOtYme : C509
67. LowRider_69 : FOCAL
68. TEXASFINEST63 : DALLAS / OAK CLIFF / D-TOWN 
69. DSweet LuX : LUXURIOUS
70. sanjosecustomz : UCE LIFE
71. Rusty193 : RUSTY193
72. aztecsoulz : AZTECSOUL
73. chongo : PUDGIE619
74. my daughter bike : FATIMA
75. unique27 : KNIGHTS
76. knightsgirl19 : ENCHANTED
77. johnnys121 : SOTELO
78. LowerDinU : LowerDinU
79. yillo : El Valle
80. tRiCk oR tReAt 2 : WASE ONE / OUTTATIME
81. imp63ss : DECOTO
82. D-ice69 : D-Ice
83. bigbearlocos : OL SKOOL
84. mrtinman : TINMANS
85. somerstyle : PUPPYLOVE
86. 68 CHEVY : FAMILIA
87. Clown confution : SOCIOS
88. ShotCallers O.C. : ANGELS
89. MR X : MISTERX
90. 73monte : KNIGHTS15
91. lowriderwiz : R R (with a crown in the middle)
92. charger24 : ONDALOW
93. MR.50 : R.F.F.R 
94. erick323 : ARTISTICS
95. jlopezdover : WAY OF LIFE
96. regalistic : WILD CHILD
97. buffitout : LAYITLOW
98. 86supremecutty : UnusualS
99. SAC_TOWN : SAC TOWN
100. mkvelidadon : OLDIESCC
101. armadillo-man : LIFE STYLE
102. wet-n-wild : S -N- S / UCE
103. the poor boys : TWISTED
104. Represent316 : GRAND PRIX
105. mr.casper : MR CASPER / AZTECSOUL
106. bigblockthing : SCHWINNG
107. MTX686 : KREEPER
108. 4_ever_green : BLVDKINGS / BLVD KING
109. $piff : Cali LiviN
110. killa lowrider : JOE MONEY
111. Chris23 : BANDIT
112. carlosjimenez : JIMENEZ
113. CHILLY WILLY : ARTISTICS
114. bigshod : DRIZZLE


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

Less than 3 hrs left!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## HAGCustoms (Oct 9, 2008)

Deadline is creeping close. Good luck to everyone who entered and check back tomorrow for the winning pick.


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Nov 28 2008, 02:44 PM~12282305
> *1. REC : EXCLUSIVE / PROBLEMAS
> 2. cadillac_pimpin : LEGIONS
> 3. syked1 : SKYED1 / LUX MTL /LUXURIOUS
> ...


----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)

BLVD KINGS


----------



## HAGCustoms (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Nov 28 2008, 03:44 PM~12282305
> *1. REC : EXCLUSIVE / PROBLEMAS
> 2. cadillac_pimpin : LEGIONS
> 3. syked1 : SKYED1 / LUX MTL /LUXURIOUS
> ...


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

66wita6........MENDEZ


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

:wave: I see you juan


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

1. REC : EXCLUSIVE / PROBLEMAS
2. cadillac_pimpin : LEGIONS
3. syked1 : SKYED1 / LUX MTL /LUXURIOUS
4. BASH3R : ARTISTICS/JUICY 
5. MR.559 : TOPDOGS
6. lowlife-biker : EXCLUSIVE
7. hot$tuff5964 : LIL SUX 
8. 76'_SCHWINN : BLVD KINGS
9. lesstime : AGELESS
10. socios b.c. prez : SOCIOS
11. AMB1800 : EXCLUSIVE
12. JUSTDEEZ : JUSTDEEZ
13. Meeba : MEEBA
14. show-bound : BOTY 09
15. gizmo1 : ChildisH
16. OURSTYLE C.C. : OUR STYLE 
17. 310low'n'slow : THE DREAM
18. Artistics.TX : ARTISTICS
19. excalibur : CLOWN'N
20. 2lowsyn : ARTISTICS / T.A 210 
21. notorious*odl* : TESORO
22. Str8crazy80 : CRUSIN / 903
23. Stilo_RIDING_LOW : RIDINGLOW
24. POISON 831 : SOCIOS
25. bad news : BAD NEWS
26. The ZONE : The ZONE
27. bullet one : TOP DOGS
28. skinnischwinn : SKINNI
29. youcantfademe : DIRTY
30. 81.7.TX. : DARKNESS
31. ROLLERZ ONLY L.A. : ROLLERZ
32. luxuriousloc's : LUXURIOUS
33. renus : OLDSCHOOL
34. Sr.Castro : SPIDERMAN
35. 66wita6 : GANGSTA / MENDEZ
36. FREAKY BEHAVIOR : ARTISTICS
37. og58pontiac : EMILIA 
38. chamuco61 : CARNEVIL / LOSTSOULS
39. FunkytownRoller : INNOCENCE
40. RAIDERSEQUAL : ELITE
41. 1SNOOPY : NATHAN / DADSBUDDY
42. fusion1320 : PINOY
43. SA ROLLERZ : RO4LIFE 
44. fatdaddylv : STILUSO
45. djrascal : ADRIAN
46. TonyO : ROLLERZ
47. Mr Minnesota : MINNESOTA
48. ON-DA-LOW PREZ : MEXIKAN
49. recklesslifestyles : KNUCKLES
50. spcmata : MATA
51. cashmoneyspeed : BABY
52. Pedalscraper22 : HAVANA
53. low4life68lac : LOW4LIFE
54. Lil_Rob00 : AFTERMATH
55. NINETEEN.O.FOUR : 1904
56. tatt2danny : ROLLERZ
57. Munchie : ICICLE
58. Rare Jewell : RAREJEWEL
59. M3NAC3 : ARTISTICS
60. TWISM : SCARFACE
61. casper805 : ARTISTICS
62. IlDuce : FXRS
63. impala65 : SMURF
64. mitchell26 : STAY TRUE
65. DALLAS-G : DALLAS
66. TwOtYme : C509
67. LowRider_69 : FOCAL
68. TEXASFINEST63 : DALLAS / OAK CLIFF / D-TOWN 
69. DSweet LuX : LUXURIOUS
70. sanjosecustomz : UCE LIFE
71. Rusty193 : RUSTY193
72. aztecsoulz : AZTECSOUL
73. chongo : PUDGIE619
74. my daughter bike : FATIMA
75. unique27 : KNIGHTS
76. knightsgirl19 : ENCHANTED
77. johnnys121 : SOTELO
78. LowerDinU : LowerDinU
79. yillo : El Valle
80. tRiCk oR tReAt 2 : WASE ONE / OUTTATIME
81. imp63ss : DECOTO
82. D-ice69 : D-Ice
83. bigbearlocos : OL SKOOL
84. mrtinman : TINMANS
85. somerstyle : PUPPYLOVE
86. 68 CHEVY : FAMILIA
87. Clown confution : SOCIOS
88. ShotCallers O.C. : ANGELS
89. MR X : MISTERX
90. 73monte : KNIGHTS15
91. lowriderwiz : R R (with a crown in the middle)
92. charger24 : ONDALOW
93. MR.50 : R.F.F.R 
94. erick323 : ARTISTICS
95. jlopezdover : WAY OF LIFE
96. regalistic : WILD CHILD
97. buffitout : LAYITLOW
98. 86supremecutty : UnusualS
99. SAC_TOWN : SAC TOWN
100. mkvelidadon : OLDIESCC
101. armadillo-man : LIFE STYLE
102. wet-n-wild : S -N- S / UCE
103. the poor boys : TWISTED
104. Represent316 : GRAND PRIX
105. mr.casper : MR CASPER / AZTECSOUL
106. bigblockthing : SCHWINNG
107. MTX686 : KREEPER
108. 4_ever_green : BLVDKINGS / BLVD KING
109. $piff : Cali LiviN
110. killa lowrider : JOE MONEY
111. Chris23 : BANDIT
112. carlosjimenez : JIMENEZ
113. CHILLY WILLY : ARTISTICS
114. bigshod : DRIZZLE
115. DA_SQUID : SQUID
116. 65chevyridah : BLVD KINGS


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Nov 28 2008, 10:48 PM~12284956
> *66wita6........MENDEZ
> *


got you down already bro!! :biggrin:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

*1 hour left to enter!!!! *


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

*30 mins left*


----------



## chris23 (Nov 1, 2007)

:wow:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

hno:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

*20 mins left!*


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

Cajigas


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

1. REC : EXCLUSIVE / PROBLEMAS
2. cadillac_pimpin : LEGIONS
3. syked1 : SKYED1 / LUX MTL /LUXURIOUS
4. BASH3R : ARTISTICS/JUICY 
5. MR.559 : TOPDOGS
6. lowlife-biker : EXCLUSIVE
7. hot$tuff5964 : LIL SUX 
8. 76'_SCHWINN : BLVD KINGS
9. lesstime : AGELESS
10. socios b.c. prez : SOCIOS
11. AMB1800 : EXCLUSIVE
12. JUSTDEEZ : JUSTDEEZ
13. Meeba : MEEBA
14. show-bound : BOTY 09
15. gizmo1 : ChildisH
16. OURSTYLE C.C. : OUR STYLE 
17. 310low'n'slow : THE DREAM
18. Artistics.TX : ARTISTICS
19. excalibur : CLOWN'N
20. 2lowsyn : ARTISTICS / T.A 210 
21. notorious*odl* : TESORO
22. Str8crazy80 : CRUSIN / 903
23. Stilo_RIDING_LOW : RIDINGLOW
24. POISON 831 : SOCIOS
25. bad news : BAD NEWS
26. The ZONE : The ZONE
27. bullet one : TOP DOGS
28. skinnischwinn : SKINNI
29. youcantfademe : DIRTY
30. 81.7.TX. : DARKNESS
31. ROLLERZ ONLY L.A. : ROLLERZ
32. luxuriousloc's : LUXURIOUS
33. renus : OLDSCHOOL
34. Sr.Castro : SPIDERMAN
35. 66wita6 : GANGSTA / MENDEZ
36. FREAKY BEHAVIOR : ARTISTICS
37. og58pontiac : EMILIA 
38. chamuco61 : CARNEVIL / LOSTSOULS
39. FunkytownRoller : INNOCENCE
40. RAIDERSEQUAL : ELITE
41. 1SNOOPY : NATHAN / DADSBUDDY
42. fusion1320 : PINOY
43. SA ROLLERZ : RO4LIFE 
44. fatdaddylv : STILUSO
45. djrascal : ADRIAN
46. TonyO : ROLLERZ
47. Mr Minnesota : MINNESOTA
48. ON-DA-LOW PREZ : MEXIKAN
49. recklesslifestyles : KNUCKLES
50. spcmata : MATA
51. cashmoneyspeed : BABY
52. Pedalscraper22 : HAVANA
53. low4life68lac : LOW4LIFE
54. Lil_Rob00 : AFTERMATH
55. NINETEEN.O.FOUR : 1904
56. tatt2danny : ROLLERZ
57. Munchie : ICICLE
58. Rare Jewell : RAREJEWEL
59. M3NAC3 : ARTISTICS
60. TWISM : SCARFACE
61. casper805 : ARTISTICS
62. IlDuce : FXRS
63. impala65 : SMURF
64. mitchell26 : STAY TRUE
65. DALLAS-G : DALLAS
66. TwOtYme : C509
67. LowRider_69 : FOCAL
68. TEXASFINEST63 : DALLAS / OAK CLIFF / D-TOWN 
69. DSweet LuX : LUXURIOUS
70. sanjosecustomz : UCE LIFE
71. Rusty193 : RUSTY193
72. aztecsoulz : AZTECSOUL
73. chongo : PUDGIE619
74. my daughter bike : FATIMA
75. unique27 : KNIGHTS
76. knightsgirl19 : ENCHANTED
77. johnnys121 : SOTELO
78. LowerDinU : LowerDinU
79. yillo : El Valle
80. tRiCk oR tReAt 2 : WASE ONE / OUTTATIME
81. imp63ss : DECOTO
82. D-ice69 : D-Ice
83. bigbearlocos : OL SKOOL
84. mrtinman : TINMANS
85. somerstyle : PUPPYLOVE
86. 68 CHEVY : FAMILIA
87. Clown confution : SOCIOS
88. ShotCallers O.C. : ANGELS
89. MR X : MISTERX
90. 73monte : KNIGHTS15
91. lowriderwiz : R R (with a crown in the middle)
92. charger24 : ONDALOW
93. MR.50 : R.F.F.R 
94. erick323 : ARTISTICS
95. jlopezdover : WAY OF LIFE
96. regalistic : WILD CHILD
97. buffitout : LAYITLOW
98. 86supremecutty : UnusualS
99. SAC_TOWN : SAC TOWN
100. mkvelidadon : OLDIESCC
101. armadillo-man : LIFE STYLE
102. wet-n-wild : S -N- S / UCE
103. the poor boys : TWISTED
104. Represent316 : GRAND PRIX
105. mr.casper : MR CASPER / AZTECSOUL
106. bigblockthing : SCHWINNG
107. MTX686 : KREEPER
108. 4_ever_green : BLVDKINGS / BLVD KING
109. $piff : Cali LiviN
110. killa lowrider : JOE MONEY
111. Chris23 : BANDIT
112. carlosjimenez : JIMENEZ
113. CHILLY WILLY : ARTISTICS
114. bigshod : DRIZZLE
115. DA_SQUID : SQUID
116. 65chevyridah : BLVD KINGS
117. THUGGNASTY : CAJIGAS


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

i wonder who used their other lil account :0


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 28 2008, 11:53 PM~12285466
> *i wonder who used their other lil account  :0
> *


prob a few!


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Nov 28 2008, 10:55 PM~12285482
> *prob a few!
> *


:rofl:

if i win mines for sale :0 $10


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Nov 28 2008, 10:49 PM~12285437
> *
> 113. CHILLY WILLY : ARTISTICS
> 
> *


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 28 2008, 09:53 PM~12285466
> *i wonder who used their other lil account  :0
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

Thats it no more entries, we will pick a number and I'll post it up in a few!!


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Nov 28 2008, 10:00 PM~12285535
> *Thats it no more entries, we will pick a number and I'll post it up in a few!!
> *


PICK ME..........PICKKKKK ME..... :wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 29 2008, 12:01 AM~12285548
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


This topic almost made it through all the way whore free!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Nov 28 2008, 11:05 PM~12285571
> *This topic almost made it through all the way whore free!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: you are a whore


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Nov 28 2008, 11:05 PM~12285571
> *This topic almost made it through all the way whore free!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 29 2008, 12:06 AM~12285578
> *:uh:  you are a whore
> *


HEY!!!!! I resemble that remark!! :biggrin:


----------



## D-Low (Oct 30, 2007)

Who won? :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Nov 28 2008, 11:07 PM~12285592
> *HEY!!!!!  I resemble that remark!!  :biggrin:
> *


 i dont understand your milk in a bag language


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-Low_@Nov 28 2008, 10:07 PM~12285593
> *Who won? :biggrin:
> *


ME :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Nov 28 2008, 11:07 PM~12285592
> *HEY!!!!!  I resemble that remark!!  :biggrin:
> *


*here, my friend would likt to talk to you about the badge.*.. :biggrin:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 29 2008, 12:08 AM~12285600
> *  i dont understand  your milk in a bag language
> *


Its ok TonyO!!


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Nov 28 2008, 11:09 PM~12285610
> *Its ok TonyO!!
> *


 :uh: wtf


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Nov 28 2008, 11:10 PM~12285631
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 29 2008, 12:08 AM~12285605
> *here, my friend would likt to talk to you about the badge... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Come step in to my office and we'll discuss this some more!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Nov 28 2008, 11:12 PM~12285650
> *Come step in to my office and we'll discuss this some more!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 29 2008, 12:10 AM~12285628
> *:uh:  wtf
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

nOn1htjSZic&eurl


----------



## HAGCustoms (Oct 9, 2008)

No. 21 is the winner Notorious*odl* - TESORO
Congrats


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAGCustoms_@Nov 29 2008, 12:16 AM~12285692
> *No. 21 is the winner Notorious*odl* - TESORO
> Congrats*


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

I WANT VIDEO FOOTAGE OF THIS DRAWING

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

*Its all over thanks to everyone for entering, we will be posting a special offer tomorrow, for everyone who put their name in this contest!!*


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Nov 28 2008, 10:49 PM~12285437
> *7. hot$tuff5964 : LIL SUX
> *



it would have been sweet if i won. i would have built a bike just so i could use it :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Nov 28 2008, 10:25 PM~12285782
> *Its all over thanks to everyone for entering, we will be posting a special offer tomorrow, for everyone who put their name in this contest!!
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Nov 29 2008, 12:32 AM~12285833
> *it would have been sweet if i won. i would have built a bike just so i could use it  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


still can be made!! check back tomorrow.


----------



## HAGCustoms (Oct 9, 2008)

Thanks again for entering our Christmas giveaway draw.

We would like to offer to "ALL THAT HAS ENTERED THE DRAW" to still have there badge cut and also trim piece made.

The price of badge will be $35.00 and the trim piece $15.00 and NO SHIPPING FEE.

$50.00 for the pair and free shipping

PM Dtwist or HagCustoms with your requests

Thanks again and it was great chance to get to meet some of you guys.


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAGCustoms_@Nov 29 2008, 08:45 AM~12286969
> *Thanks again for entering our Christmas giveaway draw.
> 
> We would like to offer to "ALL THAT HAS ENTERED THE DRAW" to still have there badge cut and also trim piece made.
> ...


----------



## HAGCustoms (Oct 9, 2008)

$50.00 badge and trim combo and FREE shipping


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

i remember when i won the Dtwist Springer from Bone Collector! Good Day!
:biggrin:


----------



## HAGCustoms (Oct 9, 2008)

And the winning badge is....


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAGCustoms_@Nov 29 2008, 11:41 AM~12287517
> *And the winning badge is....
> 
> 
> ...


TTT FOR NOTORIOUS*ODL*

NICE


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

NICE :biggrin: CONGRATS


----------

